# Yu-Gi-Oh! Battle City - Main RP Thread



## This Is Sparta (Jul 12, 2010)

_This is the main RPing thread. The OOC/sign-up thread can be found  here.
_​ 
*The Story*
_Duelist Kingdom has come and gone, but now you have another chance  to prove you're the best Duel Monsters player in the world. You're still  considered an amateur duelist and your only way to get noticed in the  dueling world is to win Battle City, a tournament created and hosted by  none other than Seto Kaiba, a former world champion. Hundreds of  duelists from every corner of the world have gathered in Domino City to  prove they're the best at what they do. You'll have to  battle your way to the Finals and win the tournament to become the new  King of Games, but it won't be an easy task. Many challenges and tests  await you... _​ 
_*Thread Rules*_
_-No spamming._ Paragraph posts at least.

_ -No godmodding or cheating._ Trust is key. If you can't resist cheating, please don't play the game. If  you think someone is cheating, PM me, don't post it in this thread or the OOC thread.  Your character isn't an expert duelist and therefore doesn't know everything there is to  know about Duel Monsters - that would be considered godmodding.

_ -Keep long OOC conversations out of this thread._ If you've got a long  explanation or are questioning if what your opponent did is  legal/illegal/etc., post it in the OOC thread, not here. Smart quips or quirks are fine though.

_ -No insulting/flaming._ Be respectful of your fellow players. If  it's in-character and within reason and  warranted, that's acceptable.

_ -No controlling others' players._ Unless you have permission from  the other person, don't use their character. If they're offline and  you're not in an important event and need to move on, that's fine, but  if you're in a duel or some other detrimental event, you need  permission.

Have fun!

|
|

*Battle City*​ It was a balmy summer night in Battle City, and many people were  standing around in a small courtyard, conversing and mingling  indistinctly. On almost every building was an enormous television  screen, although none were on at the moment. Although there were many  people, a large majority of them didn't look as if they were from around  the city; they appeared to be foreigners, gathered from all walks of  life.

A familiar face stepped into the courtyard alongside a skinny brunette.  The man strolled into the courtyard, a golden triangle hanging on a  chain necklace around his neck.

The brunette walked calmly beside him, carrying her orange-colored purse  on her shoulder. She opened her mouth and spoke softly, "The invitation  said the tournament would be announced tonight. Ishizu was right."

"I don't know if everything she said is true," the man replied, stopping  in his tracks. "But I do know this." He faced her. "I must enter and  win this tournament in order to fulfill my destiny."

The girl seemed hesitant, pondering something. "Just promise me  you'll be careful, Yami, 'cause I'm sure there's still danger ahead."

Yami looked forward. "Yes, whoever's after the Millennium Puzzle is  still out there." He reached over to a deck holder latched onto the  right side of his belt, retrieving his Duel Monsters deck and staring at  the top card. It was his reliable Dark Magician. "But you must trust  me, Ta. This deck has never let me down before. As long as Yugi and I  stay connected to one another, I am confident that we can use this deck  to win this tournament, unlock the mysteries of my ancient past, and  realize our destiny."

A voice called out to Yami from the distance. As Yami and Ta peered  around, they noticed a well-endowed blond in a light purple miniskirt running up to  them, waving her arm around and smiling.

"It's Mai Valentine," Yami noted, he and Ta turning to face the new  arrival. As Mai caught up to them, Yami spoke, "I assume you've come  here for the tournament."

"But of course," she said, facing him. "I presume you got an invitation  also."

"Yes, I did," Yami replied. "But it didn't say who it was from. Do you  know who's hosting this tournament?"

"I have no idea. It's a mystery. Nobody seems to know. Everybody I spoke  to got an anonymous invitation. But there is a buzz going around that  it's someone with a ton of cash and an obnoxious attitude. I'd guess  Kaiba."

Yami's eyes widened as images of ancient stone tablets flashed before  him, filling his mind temporarily. "Of course! That must be why Ishizu  told me to enter! If the events of the past are to happen again, I must  face Kaiba in this tournament!"

Mai crossed her arms and looked at Yami as if he was a crazy that had  just escaped from the psych ward. "What are you mumbling about?  Anyway, nobody knows for sure who it is that's throwing this thing."

"I suppose we'll find out soon."

"It's pretty safe to say it's not Pegasus again."

"Speaking of Pegasus, it's beginning to look like Duelist Kingdom all  over again," Yami spoke with a bit of disdain in his voice.

"You can say that again. There certainly are a lot of familiar faces in  this crowd, most of whom I'm not too happy to see."

Ta gasped, then sighed in disgust, lowering her head and sulking. "Ugh,  you're right." She pointed to two shrimpy men standing around on the alpine building in front of them. "That's Weevil Underwood and Rex  Raptor."

Mai extended her index finger to an even shorter man in a pink jacket  speaking to what seemed like little clones of himself. "Over there's  Espa Roba. They say he uses psychic powers to duel."

"And Mako's here too!" Ta added quickly, observing a man in blue clothing eating fish from a couple of skewers.

"If what Mai said earlier is correct, then this tournament is going to  have one new wrinkle," said Yami, turning toward the large television  screen positioned on the building that Weevil and Rex were standing on  the steps of. "Kaiba."

Seto Kaiba's booming voice carried over to every person in the  courtyard, then even further as every screen in the city televised him.  "Greetings, duelists. Welcome to the town of Domino. But more  importantly, welcome to my tournament." He paused, then began again. "I  see you each received your private invite to KaibaCorp's very exclusive  Duel Monsters tournament, and you had enough brains to show up here  tonight." At this, there was a small commotion amongst the people in the  courtyard, torn between praising Kaiba's cockiness or yelling at him  for his rudeness. Either way, Kaiba continued his speech. "Being that  you are all elite duelists, I've added special rules to my tournament,  just for experts. For example..." The screen zipped down to a shot of  Kaiba's left forearm, where a shiny new technological device was  attached. "...you will duel using these new improved Duel Disks." The  crowd began to chatter amongst themselves even more. "Another new rule  that I designed for the tournament is that before each duel, both  players must ante up their rarest card and the loser of the duel  forfeits his card to the winner."

Yami protested immediately at Kaiba's new rule, lurching forward.  "Forfeit my Dark Magician?!"

Mai didn't enjoy the new rule either. "That means losing even one duel  can ruin my deck!"

"My competition will make Pegasus and his Duelist Kingdom tournament  look like a joke," Kaiba resumed, his fans cheering him on. "Unlike his sad excuse for a tournament, each player will begin with 4000 Life Points  instead of 2000, and that also brings me to my next rule - direct  attacks will be permitted in the tournament!"

"That new rule of his could change the game entirely!" Yami shouted,  trying to process all of the information Kaiba was handing out to them.

"One final thing," Kaiba said, grinning sinisterly. "You'll each be  given 1 Locator Card when you register. In order to find the location of  the Battle City Finals, you'll need 6. The first 8 duelists to gain 6  Cards will move on to the Finals, while the rest of you will be  eliminated!" The screens shut off abruptly, leaving each person to  wonder.

The winds picked up considerably in the courtyard, the trees blowing in  every direction. Each person in the courtyard and in the nearby streets  shifted their attention from each other to a KaibaCorp helicopter flying  just above the trees, Kaiba hanging out of the side of it, staring a  hole through Yami. The two made no sounds, but they knew exactly what  the other was thinking.

"Don't forget to register and pick up your Duel Disk because exactly one  week from today, my Battle City tournament begins!" Kaiba yelled,  raising his hand high above his head.

"You're on, Kaiba!" Yami bellowed up to the rich CEO of KaibaCorp,  returning Kaiba's stare.​


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

Kinzey sighed as the message ended and Kaiba's face disappeared. "What an obnoxious asshole". But he smiled, unconcerned. "But it doesn't matter. I'll still win this tournament. Or, try to anyway". He glanced around at his opponent's faces. But who to challenge first? Definetly a connondrum. He didn't want to lose in his first battle, but he also didn't want to be too scared to duel anyone. It was a problem, and it forced you to ask yourself: am I really good enough? Thankfully, Kinzey had a whole week to learn this through practice duels. He was a bit annoyed that people would see his deck, but oh well. It was a small price to pay.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

Josuke walked out of the taxi and into the card shop, he needed to register for the battle city tournament, if he got the prize money then he would be able to pay all his families depts. If he didn't win then his whole family would be living on the street; all this because he spent their life savings on yugioh cards.

The teen with the crazy hair-do walked up to the counter and laid down his student ID and deck. "So, you want to resister for Battle city."
'Of course!" said josuke, smiling. "Are you sure, you could win it all or lose it big in a place like that." replied the shop keeper with a grim face. "Im completely sure." says josuke, remembering the reason hes entering.

"Right then, heres your duel disk, and heres your deck back, plus alocator card; dont you dare loose it."
"Thank you, i'll be off." said josuke is a happy tone. He then walked out of the store to see another dude with a duel disk, just like him.Josuke apporched the guy (Who looked about his age), "So do you want to duel? I know theres one week till the whole thing starts, but I cant wait!"


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

Kinzey turned around, finding someone with a funky hairdo challenging him. He agreed "Just a practice duel through".

Sliding their decks into place, they began.

*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D. Dynamite


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defence

*Spoiler*: __ 



Banisher of the Light



*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Graverobber's Retribution


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Archfiend Soldier, Gren Maju Da Eiza



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws 5 cards. Sets monster. Sets 2 magic/traps. Ends Turn.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

"Let do it then!" said josuke loudly. His deck auto shuffled and he drew his six cards.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit



*Monster Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: _ Face down defence_ 



Stealth Bird



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Soul Exchange
Rain of Mercy
Des Koala



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




"I Play 2 Cards face down, then one monster face down. Turn end!" Said josuke as he swished his hand.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D. Dynamite


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Defence
Banisher of the Light​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Graverobber's Retribution


*Monster Card Zone 2
Faceup Attack
Archfiend Soldier*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Golden Homunculus, Archfiend Soldier, Gren Maju Da Eiza



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws. Summons Archfiend Soldier in faceup attack. Flips Banisher of the Light. Attacks your facedown monster with Archfiend Soldier (1900 ATK (I think)).


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

Josuke grinned, "You fell for it!" The card flips up to reveal stealth bird. "You lose 1000 life points, 1/4 of your life." Stealth bird shatters, _It was worth it_ thought josuke.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit



*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Stealth Bird




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Soul Exchange
Rain of Mercy
Des Koala



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




(now for you to end your turn )


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D. Dynamite


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Defence
Banisher of the Light​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Graverobber's Retribution


*Monster Card Zone 2
Faceup Attack
Archfiend Soldier*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Golden Homunculus, Archfiend Soldier, Gren Maju Da Eiza



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Kinzey nods, a bit annoyed. "Because of Banisher of the Light's effect, Stealth Bird is instead removed from play. I end my turn".

((add "1x monster card" to your removed from play section))


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit



*Monster Card Zone 1*
Nurse Reficule the Fallen One​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Rain of Mercy




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Soul Exchange

Des Koala



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Stealth Bird




"I play Nurse Reficule the Fallen One! which will switch all the life points you gain, into damage! Now I play Rain of Mercy which would normally cause us each to gain 1000 life points, instead you lose those points but I still gain them. *turn end*" 

Josuke = 5000

Kinsey = 2000


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Karuki Gonsuo clicked the shiny new Duel Disk onto his arm, looking at it proudly before sliding his deck into the slot. he pulled his Ultimate Psychicker card from his Extra Deck and sighed. "Ah, time to begin by practicing a bit... I guess I shou-" he said before being cut off.

His legs were suddenly taken out from under him as he was tackled by three children. These three were three of the younger kids from the Program he was running for abused and abandoned children. He himself would usually teach them with a practice deck he'd made for them so that they could make a name for themselves in the Yu-Gi-Oh! world someday. But, now, he had broken out his good old Psychic Synchro Deck and brought it to face the top duelists from around the World in the Battle City Tournament.

"Karuki Aniki!" one of the kids cheered. Karuki stood up and dusted off his suit, patting the kid on the head with a soft smile. "Remember guys, I'm going to do my best in this tournament so that I can buy you all new cards and nice things for your rooms with the prize money! Don't worry, I can't lose with all of you behind me!" and the children cheered. To them, he was a hero, and the hero never lost!

Karuki looked around, holding the kids hands, and noticed a duel going on between two fellow participants. One had just misused the "Stealth Bird" card, as it would've missed its timing due to not being a monster that read "Flip: ect" but instead a monster that read "When this card is flipped face up". This kid was cheating already. "You see that man? That's NOT how you use that card, no no! You need to flip it on your own outside of battle, then you can flip it down again with its own effect!" Karuki explained to the kids, "It's a powerful card if you use it right!"

Karuki then stood up straight and called out to the crowd. "HEY!!! WHO WANTS TO HAVE A PRACTICE MATCH?!?!"


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 12, 2010)

Walking up to the game shop in Domino, Michael was determined to  register and acquire his Duel Disk and Locator Card. He had to win  Battle City if he was ever going to gain more power, and eventually rule  over Germany. He stopped at the door and looked behind him before  entering. It was sort of a habit of his to check his surroundings for  stalkers and the like before he went into places.

Inside, he was met by a man wearing a white apron, large glasses, and a  yellow durag. He turned to Michael and smiled. "Hello, can I be of some  assistance?"

Michael was blunt. "I'm here for the Battle City tournament."

"Ah, so you'll be needing a Duel Disk and a Locator Card. But first I  must make sure you're qualified. What is your name?"

"Michael Voorhees."

The shop worker typed Michael's name into the computer and waited. The  screen beeped and Michael's profile came up. _He's got Rainbow Dark  Dragon! Interesting. My master would kill for this card. We must take it  from him..._ "It seems you're qualified. As promised by KaibaCorp,  here is your Duel Disk and Locator Card." He retrieved a Duel Disk box  from behind the counter and handed it over to Michael.

Michael looked over the box and snatched the Locator Card from the man  as he was getting it from the computer. Without thanking the man, he  turned and left the shop, heading back to the apartment he'd rented for the tournament.

Back inside the shop, the worker picked up a phone and spoke. "Get the Rare Hunters ready. We've got some more rare cards just waiting to be taken in the tournament."

Michael then noticed two people dueling and another shouting for a challenge. He walked up to the man slowly, opening and slipping his Duel Disk on. "I'll duel you."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 12, 2010)

Horokeu headed for the regular card shop with his head down, deep in thought. '_It looks like there's a tournament coming up, and on my first day here too,_' the teen thought to himself as he walked down the road. '_This is just what I wanted when I came to this country. Talk about luck,_' Horo slightly smirked while turning down the corner. "Huh?" he looked up to see two males dueling in front of the shop. "Dueling before the tournament even started huh? As to be expected of the Japanese," he spoke to himself as he looked at them.

Turning his attention back to the shop, he entered through the doors. "Another guy for registration, right?" the man behind the counter said with a smile. Horo simply nodded and walked up to him. "Name and deck, please." he asked with his palm out. "Horokeu Usui," Horo told as he handed him his deck. 

After processing the information through the computer, he returned his deck and handed him his duel disk and locator card. Having received the necessary equipment, he exited the shop with a plain expression. Though he had no business being around, he decided to say around and watch the duel outside. However, there was one problem. Horokeu was sweating and burning up fast from the temperature, "But the heat in this country.....is so insane..." he said to himself with a dazed look as he began to slump down from the wall.

The temperature wasn't hot at all, in fact it was perfectly fine, but being from Russia he was too use to the cold and too sensitive to the heat. "So......hot....." he twitched.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

This Is Sparta said:


> Walking up to the game shop in Domino, Michael was determined to  register and acquire his Duel Disk and Locator Card. He had to win  Battle City if he was ever going to gain more power, and eventually rule  over Germany. He stopped at the door and looked behind him before  entering. It was sort of a habit of his to check his surroundings for  stalkers and the like before he went into places.
> 
> Inside, he was met by a man wearing a white apron, large glasses, and a  yellow durag. He turned to Michael and smiled. "Hello, can I be of some  assistance?"
> 
> ...



Karuki turned to the man and offered him his hand instantly. He had to set a good example for the kids! "My name is Karuki Gonsuo, what might yours be, good sir?" Karuki asked, shaking his hand politely.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D. Dynamite


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Attack
Golden Homunculus​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Graverobber's Retribution


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Faceup Attack
Archfiend Soldier​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 3*
Faceup defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Gren Maju Da Eiza



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



1x monster card



Draws. Plays Macro Cosmos. Because of it's effect, pulls Helios - The Primordial Sun from his deck and plays it in faceup defence. Sacrifices Banisher of the Light to summon Golden Homunculus in faceup attack. BotL is removed from play. Attacks Nurse Reficule with Archfiend Soldier, removing it from play. Attacks you with Golden Homunculus (1800). Ends Turn.

Josuke = 2700

Kinsey = 3000


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 12, 2010)

Michael shook Franky's hand, forcing a smile. "The name is Michael Voorhees." He stepped back and activated his Duel Disk, pushing his deck into the deck slot and drawing six cards, then scanning his hand for strategies. "Hm... I'll place a monster face-down and activate Soul Absorption. Your move."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1
*Soul Absorption*Monster Card Zone 1
*Face-Down

*Spoiler*: __ 



A Cat of Ill Omen



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Mystical Space Typhoon, Double Coston, Dark Valkyria, Caius the Shadow Monarch



*Spoiler*: _Removed From  Play_ 



N/A


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

"Here I go, Michael! Watch me kids, I'll show you how to duel!" Michael said, "Draw! Nice! I activate field magic! BRAIN RESEARCH LAB!" Holograms of machines and a brain floating in a canister in the center of the field rose all around them.

"Now, I activate Emergency Teleport, allowing me to special summon 1 level 3 or lower Psychic Type monster from my deck! I choose Krebons! Now, I tribute the special summoned Krebons to Advance Summon Overdrive Teleporter from my hand!" The monster burst from the field and into the sky, raising his palms, "Effect activate! Teleportation! Usually, this would cost me 2000LP, but, due to my field magic, I can place one Psychic counter on my Field Magic, Brain Research Lab, instead of paying the cost! Now, I get to special summon 2 Level 3 Psychic Type monsters from my deck! C'mon, Psychic Commander and Psychic Commander!"

The two monsters sprang from portals made by Overdrive. "Now, I'll show you my power! I'm tuning my level 3 Tuner Monster, Psychic Commander to my level 6 Overdrive so that I can Synchro Summon the level 9 HYPER PSYCHIC BLASTER!" Karuki roared, slamming the card onto his duel disk, "Not done yet! Here I go! I activate the second effect of my Field Magic! Once per turn, by placing a Psychic Counter on my Field Magic, I can normal summon another Psychic Type monster! Summon! Psychic Snail! Now, I'll activate his effect! I don't have to pay the LP because I place another counter on Brain Research Lab, and now my Hyper Psychic Blaster can attack twice this turn! But... there's STILL more! I'm going home, baby! Tuning! Level 3 Psychic Commander and level 4 Psychic Snail, Synchro Summon: Psychic Lifetrancer!

His turn was long, but this was the finisher. "I active the effect of Lifetrancer! By removing my Overdrive from play, I gain 1200LP! You gain 500LP from Soul Absorption, but now I'll add onto it! I activate this magic card from my hand: MIRACLE SYNCHRO FUSION!!!!!!" BY FUSING THE PSYCHIC LIFETRANCER ON MY FIELD WITH THE PSYCHIC COMMANDER IN MY GRAVE AND REMOVING THEM BOTH FROM PLAY, I CAN SUMMON MY ULTIMATE MONSTER! COME FORTH, SYNCHRO FUSION: *ULTIMATE PSYCHICKER!!!!!!*" Karuki roared with pride as his monster burst from the ground and took flight, landing behind Karuki, "Now, it's over! Hyper Psychic Blaster, attack his face down monster! But, Blaster deals piercing damage, and has 3000ATK, then, I gain however much damage he does from piercing!" (here Blaster, who deals piercing, will attack your face down with 3000 attack, and I will gain the piercing damage dealt, but you still take the damage)



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Ultimate Psychicker
Hyper Psychic Blaster
Thought Ruler Archfiend
Magical Android
Magical Android
Goyo Guardian
Ally of Justice Catastor
Armory Arm
Brionac, Dragon of the Ice Barrier
Stardust Dragon
Black Rose Dragon
Black-Winged Dragon


*Field Card Zone*
Brain Research Lab​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
Ultimate Psychicker (attack mode, 2900ATK 1700DEF)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Hyper Psychic Blaster (attack mode, 3000ATK 2500DEF)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard (4 Cards)_ 



Psychic Snail
Emergency Teleport
Krebons
Miracle Synchro Fusion




*Spoiler*: _Hand (1 Card)_ 



Solemn Judgement



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play (3 Cards)_ 



Psychic Lifetrancer
Overdrive Teleporter
Psychic Commander



*Michael's LP:* 5500
*Karuki's LP:* 5200

*Action to be taken in your post before I continue my turn:* Blaster, with 3000ATK, attacked your face down and will deal piercing damage. I then gain LP's equal to what you lost, I will then continue my Battle Phase.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit



*Monster Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: _ Face down defense_ 



Des Koala



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Soul Exchange



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Stealth Bird
Nurse Reficule
Zoma_the_Spirit
Rain of Mercy




When Kinsey attacks with Golden Homunculus, josuke acted "Reveal Face down trap *Zoma the Spirit* ! You are forced to attack him. And the attack of the monster that destroys this card is inflicted my opponent. You take 1800." 

(I take 500 from archfiend soldier, and nothing else) 

Draws card. Puts one card face down, and plays one monster face down.

Josuke = 4500

Kinsey = 1200


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2010)

After the message was played Tenshi looked down. She thought "I just came to this town and now there is going to be a tournament this week. I am not sure if I will be good enough, but I need tot try anyways." With a bright smile on her face she looked ahead and picked up Duel Disk. She complained "Uhh, its a little tight, but I guess it will do." She then put her deck inside the slot.

She yawned saying "I haven't been out lately, maybe I should go look around the city. No actually I should duel someone if they want to because I need to get more experience. Wait, that would mean I would reveal my deck... damn I am in a quandary..." She started to pace around and think, she finally came to a decision and said "Okay, I will just duel anyone if they request, but I will try to see if we can go to a private location to do so, that way my deck won't be revealed to everyone." She nodded a little and smiled confidently to herself.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D. Dynamite


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Attack
Golden Homunculus​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Graverobber's Retribution*Monster Card Zone 2*
Faceup Attack
Archfiend Soldier​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 3*
Faceup defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bottomless Trap Hole



*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Gren Maju Da Eiza



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



1x monster card



Draws. Sets card. Attacks your facedown monster with Archfiend Soldier. ((I'm assuming it's ok if I look here)). Defeats it, takes 400 damage. Attacks you with GH, (1800). Activates Graverobber's Retribution. Ends turn.

Josuke = 2700

Kinzey = 800


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 12, 2010)

Michael laughed as his Cat of Ill Omen was taken off the field and his Life Points dropped considerably. _This guy is much better than I initially took him for. He should prove for good competition in the tournament!_ "It looks like you'll be winning this duel." He smirked. "Good job." There really wasn't much Michael could do to prevent his loss of the duel, so he might as well have given in. He crossed his arms and waited for Karuki to finish his turn and perhaps the duel.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Soul Exchange



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Stealth Bird
Nurse Reficule
Zoma_the_Spirit x 2
Rain of Mercy
Des Koala



(During your attack) "Activate face down trap, Zoma the Spirit. I think you know what this card does." Said josuke while chuckling. Kinsey takes 1800 damage and loses. "Good match, it was a good test to my new deck." says josuke, smiling.

Josuke = 4500

Kinsey = -0-


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D. Dynamite


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Attack
Golden Homunculus​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Graverobber's Retribution*Monster Card Zone 2*
Faceup Attack
Archfiend Soldier​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 3*
Faceup defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
Bottomless Trap Hole
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Gren Maju Da Eiza



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



1x monster card



Josuke = 2700

Kinzey = 800

Kinzey laughed as well. "I don't think so. I activate Bottomless Trap Hole, removing Zoma The Spirit from play. Golden Humunculus's attack goes through, unhindered".


----------



## Kenju (Jul 12, 2010)

"Well,..maybe I can cool down with a duel," Horokeu said to himself as he stood up. "Now, who to duel?" he asked himself while looking around. Looking for an interesting opponent, he spotted a pink-haired girl about his age. She was oddly smiling and it seemed sort of weird to him, but he decided to give her a try. "Excuse me," the Russian boy called out to the girl(Tenshi) as he walked to her.

"You seem eager. How about a little practice duel?" Horokeu asked the young woman as he attached his duel disk to his forearm. "Well, how about it?" Horo questioned.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit 



*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Soul Exchange



*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 







*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Stealth Bird
Nurse Reficule
Zoma_the_Spirit x 2
Rain of Mercy
Des Koala



"Tch." muttered Josuke. He then drew a card and put 2 cards face down. Turn end.

Josuke = 2700

Kinsey = 800


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2010)

She heard a boy call out to her, as she turned to look she saw him attaching the duel disk to his arm as he continued to say that he wanted to have a practice duel. She thought _'Damn, I thought I would have more time than this... in fact I don't have much strategies planned at all. Although if I back down now no one will take me seriously.'_ She thought about it for a few seconds before she finally reached her answer that she was looking for. She nodded to herself just to be sure before she said it.

She said "Fine, I will practice duel with you. although can we just go to a less crowded place, I think it would be best for both of us, since we don't want our competition seeing what type of cards we have do we? Oh and before we continue my name is Tenshi, what is yours?"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 12, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> She heard a boy call out to her, as she turned to look she saw him attaching the duel disk to his arm as he continued to say that he wanted to have a practice duel. She thought _'Damn, I thought I would have more time than this... in fact I don't have much strategies planned at all. Although if I back down now no one will take me seriously.'_ She thought about it for a few seconds before she finally reached her answer that she was looking for. She nodded to herself just to be sure before she said it.
> 
> She said "Fine, I will practice duel with you. although can we just go to a less crowded place, I think it would be best for both of us, since we don't want our competition seeing what type of cards we have do we? Oh and before we continue my name is Tenshi, what is yours?"



He raised an eyebrow when it took her quite a while to answer his question. Maybe he wasn't that good at Japanese as he though, was what he thought. "Fine, I'm Horokeu Usui," Horo simply said without a smile. He nodded at her statement of a different location. "That's pretty smart of you to be thinking of that. Looks like I chose a good challenger," he complemented her abilities outside of the duel.

"Your choice on where we go," Horokeu said as he waited to follow behind her to they're location.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D. Dynamite


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Attack
Golden Homunculus​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Graverobber's Retribution*Monster Card Zone 2*
Faceup Attack
Archfiend Soldier​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 3*
Faceup defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
Soul Absorption
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Gren Maju Da Eiza



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



1x monster card
1x trap card



Draws. Graverobber's Retribution causes Josuke to lose 100 life points x the number of his monsters removed from play, or 300. Kinzey activates Soul Absorbtion from his hand and ends his turn.

Josuke = 2400

Kinzey = 800


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit 



*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Soul Exchange



*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bad Reaction to Simochi



*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 







*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Stealth Bird
Nurse Reficule
Zoma_the_Spirit x 2
Rain of Mercy
Des Koala



"Getting scared are we?." said Josuke with a grin. He then drew a card. Josuke then proceeded to play that card face down. Turn End.

Josuke = 2400

Kinsey = 800


----------



## NRG (Jul 12, 2010)

Marcus stood atop a large building in the busy city of Domino, a few men beside him. A slight breeze blew passed them as they watched Seto Kaiba inform the many duelists below about the tournament. "Such arrogance..." Marcus sighed, his arms crossed across his upper body. "..and look at those fools below, brainwashed by every word that comes out of his mouth. We'll see how well your tournament goes, Kaiba." The large screens across the city flashed off as Kaiba finished his speech, Marcus and the others made their way back inside the building. It was a large business building up for rent, so it was completely empty for the time being, a perfect location to set up base.

Marcus walked into one of the large offices on the top floor, he placed his palm on the cool window and glanced at all the duelists below.. the sun was starting to set and street lights were flashing on block by block. Some of the duelists below had already begun dueling, eager to stay sharp and work out any kinks in their deck for the upcoming tournament. A heavy knock on the door startled him, and broke him out of the temporary day dream. 

"Marcus, Marcus, Marcus.. always so distant from the others, eh?" the man chuckled, his deep voice echoing throughout the empty room. Marcus turned his head swiftly, only a dark silhouette could be made out in the doorway, but he knew who it was from the voice. "Why so paranoid, Marcus? The boss just sent me to give you these." The man walked forward, into the light that was still coming through the window, his bald head shined brightly, his face held a blank expression. In his outstretched arms were a locator card, and a duel disk. "These two items are very important to you, if you hope to be successful, especially this one." the man said, holding the locator card up. "You don't want to lose this, now do you? I'm sure you already know the potential consequences if you do." Marcus grabbed the duel disk and locator card from him and the man headed back towards the doorway. "Have a good night, Marcus." he said, sarcastically as he left the room.

Marcus let out a small grunt and turned back around, looking out the window once again, his mind was racing.. he did indeed know the consequences of losing, and that wasn't an option here.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D. Dynamite


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Attack
Golden Homunculus​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Graverobber's Retribution*Monster Card Zone 2*
Faceup Attack
Archfiend Soldier​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 3*
Faceup defence
Helios Duo Megistus​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
Soul Absorption
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Gren Maju Da Eiza



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



1x monster card
1x trap card



"Not Really" Kinzey smiled, drawing another card. 300 more damage. "I special summon Helios Duo Megistus by tributing Helios - The Primordial Sun. He is removed and I recover 500 life points. End turn".

Josuke = 2100

Kinzey = 1300


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit 



*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​Gift Card
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Soul Exchange



*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​Bad Reaction to Simochi
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Stealth Bird



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Stealth Bird
Nurse Reficule
Zoma_the_Spirit x 2
Rain of Mercy
Des Koala



As Kinsey played his new helios, josuke commented, "Ill be nice and not end it on your turn." On josuke's turn, he revealed 2 face down traps. First, Bad Reaction to Simochi; second, Gift Card. "BRS, a card that flips around life point gain again. Every time my opponent gains life points, they instead lose life points to the same amount they would have gained. And you just would have gained 3000 Life points, you lose." (Josuke is still in his main phase)

Josuke = 2100

Kinsey = -1700


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2010)

He said his name was Horokeu, she liked the name. He continued to say that it was pretty smart that she hought of looking for a different location, she said "Well not really. I just don't want others knowing how I fight, I want it to be a surprise, well actually I found it tedious when at first my father always knew what cards I had, so I got different cards  and I just kept beating him because he didn't know exactly what cards I had." She stared in the sky and thought "I still don't really want to duel right away but I guess I will have to."

Horokeu said that the place to go was her choice to pick. She thought a little as she said "Well, I haven't been in this town for very long... so I don't really know much of the places... lets just take a look around and see if we can find a secluded place." She smiled as she tightened her duel disk. When they were walking she found a open ally, no one seemed to be around, and the place was pretty light, it wasn't dark and depressing like most alleyways. She smiled and said "Hey we should go duel in here, I think no one should be able to see us." She started to run into it and ended up at the end of the allyway, she turned around and got here duel disk ready. She said "You can make the first move."


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

Kinzey smiled, accepting defeat this time. "You got me this time. But can I show you something?"

Kinzey approached, flipping his last trap card. "D.D. Dynamite. If I had been able to continue to the next turn, it, plus Graverobber, would've done 2100 damage, killing you. So it was a very close Duel. I look forward to dueling you for real later on".


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

The attack shattered his monster, allowing for Karuki's Blaster's second attack, due to Snail's effect, to go straight through, dealing another 3000LP damage, followed lastly by Ultimate Psychicker's attack, winning Karuki the game. The holograms sank and the little kids cheered. Karuki had one on the first turn, without losing a single LP. "Good game, Michael, I hope we can face each other again in the Battle City Finals!" Karuki said, extending his hand as the kids faces lit up with joy.


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 12, 2010)

Michael shook hands with Karuki and turned to leave, continuing on his way to his apartment. He had done enough scoping of the competition for one day, and he had to prepare his deck for the tournament the following week. He realized a fatal flaw in his deck and had to atone to it now, or he'd never win the tournament. _If competition is as good as Karuki, I might be in for quite a few challenges. I can't let it stop me though, I have to win. I need the power!_


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Karuki noticed that the two who had been dueling earlier had finished up. After saying his goodbyes to Michael, Karuki approached the two of them (Kinzey and Josuke). "I see that he won, what a bummer... Would either of you like to face me next? I'm trying to show these kids how strong their big brother Karuki is! So, which of you is up to it?! Karuki asked.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> Karuki noticed that the two who had been dueling earlier had finished up. After saying his goodbyes to Michael, Karuki approached the two of them (Kinzey and Josuke). "I see that he won, what a bummer... Would either of you like to face me next? I'm trying to show these kids how strong their big brother Karuki is! So, which of you is up to it?! Karuki asked.



"Yea it was a good duel, I enjoyed it." replied jotaro looking at kinzey's card that he was holding up. "Next time I hope that you're able to use that combo. So I can beat it." said jotaro with a whole hearted smile.

He then turned around to walk away, only to find that someone else was requesting a duel, to impress some kids. "I accept, but I'm afraid those kids are going to be a bit disappointed." Says jotaro as he stylishly puts his deck in the holster.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 12, 2010)

"I'll show you what I've got then," Horo answered her as they entered the alley. He entered his deck into slot and raised his duel disk. "Duel!" he announced the beginning of the duel. He proceeded to draw his opening hand and begin his move. "First I'll activate the spell card, Crest of the Ice Barrier! This card allows me to bring one Ice Barrier monster from my deck to my hand! So I'll bring Cryomancer of the Ice Barrier to my hand. Horo removed the card from his deck and added it to his hand.

"Next, I'll activate the spell card,Water Hazard!" Horo reveals the card in his hand and places places it on the field. "Now once per turn I can summon one level 4 water monster if I have none!" activating it's effect, the card begins to glow. "Using it's effect, I'll special summon Sacred Spirit of the Ice Barrier!" the an old man in blue robes appears in front of him. "Next, I'll normal summon Cryomancer of the Ice Barrier," saying that, a young warrior appears beside the old man.

"Here comes something real special. I'll tune my Cryomancer and my Sacred to bring forth.......Dewloren, Tiger King of the Ice Barrier!" as he announced, a light blue tiger with golden armor appears. "Finally, I'll set one card facedown and end my turn."



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shadow Spell



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Water Hazard*Monster Card Zone 3* 
Face-Up Attack
Dewloren, Tiger King of the Ice Barrier
2000/1400​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Crest of the Ice Barrier
Sacred Spirit of the Ice Barrier
Cryomancer of the Ice Barrier 


[/RIGHT]


*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Torrential Tribute
Salvage



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Candy said:


> "Yea it was a good duel, I enjoyed it." replied jotaro looking at kinzey's card that he was holding up. "Next time I hope that you're able to use that combo. So I can beat it." said jotaro with a whole hearted smile.
> 
> He then turned around to walk away, only to find that someone else was requesting a duel, to impress some kids. "I accept, but I'm afraid those kids are going to be a bit disappointed." Says jotaro as he stylishly puts his deck in the holster.



"I see you have some confidence, but can you back it up?!" Karuki smiled, trying to look cool for the kids, "Anyway, here we go, I'll start us off! DUEL!!!"

"My turn! Draw! Here I go! Field Magic! BRAIN RESEARCH LAB! And then, One for One! Allowing me to discard my Psychic Jumper to the Graveyard to Special Summon Doctor Cranium from my deck! Now, I'll tribute the doc for my Overdrive Teleporter! My combo is already close, dear rival! Effect activate! By placing one Counter on my Field Magic, it becomes free! Now, Special Summon! 2 Psychic Commanders!" Karuki was already off to a strong start.

"Now, again, I'll tune my Commander to my Overdrive to Synchro Summon my Hyper Psychic Blaster! I'll then place one card face down and end my turn! Watch you older brother, kids, I won't lose to this guy!"


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Ultimate Psychicker
Ultimate Psychicker
Hyper Psychic Blaster
Thought Ruler Archfiend
Magical Android
Magical Android
Psychic Lifetrancer
Goyo Guardian
Ally of Justice Catastor
Armory Arm
Brionac, Dragon of the Ice Barrier
Stardust Dragon
Black Rose Dragon
Black-Winged Dragon


*Field Card Zone*
Brain Research Lab (1 Psychic Counter)​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Face Down
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mind Over Matter


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Hyper Psychic Blaster (Attack Mode 3000ATK 2500DEF)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Psychic Commander (Attack Mode 1400ATK 300DEF)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard (5 Cards)_ 



Overdrive Teleporter
Psychic Commander
Psychic Jumper
One for One
Doctor Cranium




*Spoiler*: _Hand (1 Card)_ 



Telekinetic Power Well



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



*Karuki's LP:* 4000
*Josuke's LP:* 4000


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2010)

Kenneth now sat across the street from the square. When he was asked to join this tournament he was told that the man hosting it was a bit eccentric, ass would be the better word to use Kenneth thought as he looked at the transparent locater card in his hand. ?So it be thit if I lose even one duel I?ll lose mah rarest card eh?? he said in a thick Scottish accent. Placing the clear card in his pant?s pocket he grabs the glass on the table beside him and take a drink of the clear spirit within.   On his right arm, yes Kenneth is a south paw, clung one of those new duel disk that Kabia had shown off earlier.  ?This whole event could banjacks mah entire deck. Lucky meh thit I thought ahead and brought several extras jus? incase.? He says with a belch as he takes another drink of the whiskey finishing it off. Turning the glass upside down he sets it on the table and slides a couple bills under it. 

 ?We have ah week eh? Might as well git ah feel fer th? competition.? Kenneth says as he walks away from the table. Thumping the deck box that hung at his side he walked along the street looking around. He saw duel happening here and there, but he wasn?t in a watching mood, so he pressed on looking for his first trial run.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

"Holy Crap, thats quite the first turn..." Said josuke with a very surprised look on his face.



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bad Reaction to Simochi   


 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit 



*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Upstart Goblin




*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Nurse Reficule the Fallen One



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Josuke Plays 5 cards face down, end turn.

Karuki's LP: 4000
Josuke's LP: 4000


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

As Kinzey walked down the street, looking for someone else to challenge, he swiched a few cards in and out of his deck. His loss had taught him a lesson.

Then, out of the corner of his eye, saw someone else walking in the opposite direction (Michael). He also had a duel disk on his arm. Approaching him, Kinzey asked "Hey, want a practice duel?" Kinzey was itching to try his new deck.

((You decide who goes first, preferably you)).


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

"Oh my... what a dangerous back row," Karuki said. The kids began to cheer him on, "My turn, draw! First I'll activate my Telekinetic Power Well, Special summoning Jumper and Cranium from my Grave, both in defense, at the cost of 900LP! Then I'll summon Destructotron and use his effect, by placing 5 counters on Brain Research Lab to destroy your 5 face-down cards!"


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Ultimate Psychicker
Ultimate Psychicker
Hyper Psychic Blaster
Thought Ruler Archfiend
Magical Android
Magical Android
Psychic Lifetrancer
Goyo Guardian
Ally of Justice Catastor
Armory Arm
Brionac, Dragon of the Ice Barrier
Stardust Dragon
Black Rose Dragon
Black-Winged Dragon


*Field Card Zone*
Brain Research Lab (6 Psychic Counter)​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Face Down
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mind Over Matter


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Hyper Psychic Blaster (Attack Mode 3000ATK 2500DEF)​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Psychic Commander (Attack Mode 1400ATK 300DEF)​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Psychic Jumper (Defense Mode 100ATK 1500DEF)​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*
Doctor Cranium (Defense More 100ATK 100DEF)​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
Destructotron (Attack Mode 1600ATK 400DEF)​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard (5 Cards)_ 



Telekinetic Power Well
Overdrive Teleporter
Psychic Commander
One for One




*Spoiler*: _Hand (0 Cards)_ 



N/A



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



*Karuki's LP:* 3100
*Josuke's LP:* 4000

*What happens in your post before I continue my turn:* You have the chance to respond to my moves and then I will continue. The cards you can't use are destroyed by Destructotron's ability.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

"MY-My-My, you just killed my chances of winning. I'm sorry if this is disrespectful, but im going to have to forfeit, I'm simply dueling a lost duel." Said Josuke while raising his arms up in surrender. "Instead of wanting to face you again, I hope that I dont face you again, you're just plain scary." Said josuke in a joking voice.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Candy said:


> "MY-My-My, you just killed my chances of winning. I'm sorry if this is disrespectful, but im going to have to forfeit, I'm simply dueling a lost duel." Said Josuke while raising his arms up in surrender. "Instead of wanting to face you again, I hope that I dont face you again, you're just plain scary." Said josuke in a joking voice.



The kids all began to whine. that hey wanted to see the ending of Karuki's strategy. "Come on now, children, you'll have plenty of chances to see Aniki duel! besides, this just shows how strong I am!" Karuki said, cheering them up with his soft smile. The holograms disappeared and Karuki walked up to the duelist, the kids right behind him. He extended his hand again, "I am Karuki Gonsuo, the founder of the Program for Abused and Abandoned Children, PAAC, these kids are some of my friends from PAAC, they came to watch their big brother duel today!" Karuki explained, kneeling down to their level and laughing lightly with them climbing on him and playing in his hair. He again extended his hand from his knelt position, "and now, who might you be?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2010)

Kenneth watched as the kids gathered around the man that had just won via forfeit. He didn't know if it was the pint of whiskey he had polished off or just him getting soft in his 'old' age but that was kind of a sweet notion....It was probably the whiskey... Anyway he walked a little closer so he could hear what was being said and hopefully get a quick round in.  "Hello ye tae, hows it goin'?" he asks as he gets into earshot range. His thick accent muddling his words.  "Name's Kenneth." he adds as he comes to a stop. The kids all eyeballing him and the funny plaid cap he wore. The rings jingled as he came to a full stop.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Kenneth watched as the kids gathered around the man that had just won via forfeit. He didn't know if it was the pint of whiskey he had polished off or just him getting soft in his 'old' age but that was kind of a sweet notion....It was probably the whiskey... Anyway he walked a little closer so he could hear what was being said and hopefully get a quick round in.  "Hello ye tae, hows it goin'?" he asks as he gets into earshot range. His thick accent muddling his words.  "Name's Kenneth." he adds as he comes to a stop. The kids all eyeballing him and the funny plaid cap he wore. The rings jingled as he came to a full stop.



The kids were still too young to understand the meaning of culture shock, and hid behind Karuki out of fear. "It's ok kids, I'm not going to let anyone hurt you, not to say that this man is a bad man! Never let looks deceive you, anyone can be a good person on the inside!" he stood once more and shook both the duelist's and the Scottish Man's hands, introducing himself as Karuki Gonsuo, founder of PAAC once again for his new guest.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2010)

"Aye nice tae meetcha lad. And fer th' wee ones I'll try tae watch meh language." Kenneth said after shaking hands with the man that had introduced himself as Karuki Gonsuo.  "And I hav' tae say ye hav' ah nice deck thar laddy, would ye have th' time fur ah quick practice duel with meh?" Kenneth asks as he taps the duel disk on his right wrist.  "Mahbeh th' wee ones can see yer true power then." Kenneth adds on seeing as the kids looked upset earlier when the other fellow had forfeited.

 "I promise I dennea bite. Well hard at least." Kenneth adds jokingly with a smile.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> "Aye nice tae meetcha lad. And fer th' wee ones I'll try tae watch meh language." Kenneth said after shaking hands with the man that had introduced himself as Karuki Gonsuo.  "And I hav' tae say ye hav' ah nice deck thar laddy, would ye have th' time fur ah quick practice duel with meh?" Kenneth asks as he taps the duel disk on his right wrist.  "Mahbeh th' wee ones can see yer true power then." Kenneth adds on seeing as the kids looked upset earlier when the other fellow had forfeited.
> 
> "I promise I dennea bite. Well hard at least." Kenneth adds jokingly with a smile.



"Sure thing, who goes first?" Karuki said, shuffling his deck, "And don't think too much of the kids, they just need some time to warm up to you!" Karuki took his position, the kids around him cheering.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2010)

"Ye can hav' th' first turn honors." Kenneth says as he stepped back. His left hand falls to his side as he pops the button on his deck case. Out of his he pulled his deck. After rolling his shoulders he starts to shuffle his deck. Looking over at his opponent as his cards were slid into place he wondered how they may take their hero loosing if he did loose. He may have been an asshole himself, but he didn't like to make small children cry like that. Looking up he could see that his opponent was ready. It was game time.


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

Franky said:


> The kids all began to whine. that hey wanted to see the ending of Karuki's strategy. "Come on now, children, you'll have plenty of chances to see Aniki duel! besides, this just shows how strong I am!" Karuki said, cheering them up with his soft smile. The holograms disappeared and Karuki walked up to the duelist, the kids right behind him. He extended his hand again, "I am Karuki Gonsuo, the founder of the Program for Abused and Abandoned Children, PAAC, these kids are some of my friends from PAAC, they came to watch their big brother duel today!" Karuki explained, kneeling down to their level and laughing lightly with them climbing on him and playing in his hair. He again extended his hand from his knelt position, "and now, who might you be?"



Hes a good guy after all, thought Josuke while smiling. "Hey, I'm Josuke Kujo, I'm entering the duel competition to get money to keep my families house." Josuke then put on hand on his neck to show his slight embarrassment, "You see, I spent every penny of my money on yuigoh Cards!" He then looked down at the children, "Remember, dont do what I did!" said josuke at the children, which shaking his finger. 



Chaos Theory said:


> "Ye can hav' th' first turn honors." Kenneth says as he stepped back. His left hand falls to his side as he pops the button on his deck case. Out of his he pulled his deck. After rolling his shoulders he starts to shuffle his deck. Looking over at his opponent as his cards were slid into place he wondered how they may take their hero loosing if he did loose. He may have been an asshole himself, but he didn't like to make small children cry like that. Looking up he could see that his opponent was ready. It was game time.



Josuke then leaped in between the two, "Whoa Whoa whoa, I think the loser gets first pick." Josuke then took out his duel disk and put in his deck, "Besides, I have to make up for my loss from earlier." he explained, smiling.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2010)

Kenneth blinked once or twice, but a duel was a duel. He'd battle him or the other.  "Alright laddy, I'll give ye first turn honors as well." Kenneth says as he taps on the rings that hung from his hat. He didn't know what to expect from this one, he didn't get here in time to see any of his cards, but surprise was half the fun now wasn't it?" Kenneth thought as he rubbed the top of his duel disk,


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1* 
*Spoiler*: _ Face down defense_ 



Stealth Bird



*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime 



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Magical Cylinder 



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​Level Limit area B                                      
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Upstart Goblin
Des Koala



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Josuke draws his cards, and places 2 cards face down, level limit area B. And lastly he plays one monster face down .

Other Guy's LP: 4000
Josuke's LP: 4000


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 12, 2010)

Michael grinned a bit as he turned to face Kinzey, his Duel Disk activating once more. "Your challenge has been accepted. I'll go first." He drew his cards quickly, then grabbed a few. "I summon Vorse Raider to the field and activate two spell cards - The Dark Door and Soul Absorption. I'll end my turn by placing one card face-down. Let's see what you've got."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1
*Soul Absorption*Monster Card Zone 1
*Vorse Raider​
*Spell Card Zone 2
*The Dark Door*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Bribe


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Crush Card Virus, Obsidian Dragon



*Spoiler*: _Removed  From  Play_ 



N/A




Michael = 4000
Kinzey = 4000​


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2010)

Tenshi nodded as she said "Wow, that pretty good, lets see... Right, first I shall draw five cards. Now I put out one monster card in defense mode and continue with the Spell Card Soul Absorption. Now every card that gets taken away I get 500 more life points. That will be my turn.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​Soul Absorption Facedown Defense

*Spoiler*: __ 



Harpie Lady 
Attack 1300/Defense 1400


*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




N/A





*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Toon Alligator
Emergency Provisions
Skilled White Magician



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2010)

Kenneth watched as his opponent took his turn. Two cards went down into his spell/trap zone while the third, Limit Level Area B, hit the field. Limiting the ability to attack with level four monsters was going to be a pain in the ass. But he would have to work past it. With a pull of his left hand he draws six cards from his deck.  "Well nao. This is interesting." Kenneth says as he looks at his hand.  "Well I think that I'll start with this card." Kenneth says as he slides a card into the first spell/trap zone. An angle appears and drops three cards onto the field. Kenneth had activated Graceful Charity. Kenneth waited a second, but when he didn't react Kenneth pulled three more cards from his deck and adds them to his hand. 

-Heavy Storm
-Premature Burial 
-Solemn Judgment.

Scraching his chin Kenneth pulls two cards and sends them to the graveyard 

-Goblin Attack Force 
-Don Zaloog

 "Nao I'll play Heavy Storm!" Kenneth says as he slides it into the disk. After no counter his spell and trap zone is destroyed and sent into the Graveyard.  "Nao I'll set one card, and summon Goblin Attack Force in Attack Mode. Nao. Attack!" Kenneth commands.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hand
-Mirror Force 
-Mystic Tomato 
-Premature Burial 

Spell/Trap
-Solemn Judgment 

Monster Zone
-GAF (Attacking)

Grave Yard 
-Graceful Charity
-Don Zaloog
-Goblin Attack Force
-Heavy Storm


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Soul Absorbtion*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Attack
Chiron the Mage​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 2*
Faceup Defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



1x Spell Card




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Golden Homunculus, Dark Blade



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draw 6 cards. Activate Soul Absorbtion. Summon Chiron the Mage in faceup attack. activate his effect, tributing Dimension Distortion to send your Soul Absorbtion to the graveyard. Activate Macros Cosmos to Summon Helios - The Primordial Sun in faceup defence. End turn.

Kinzey: 4000

Michael: 4000


----------



## Candy (Jul 12, 2010)

Josuke clenched his teeth, his entire back row had been destroyed, and there was nothing he could chain! "Anyone can play heavy storm, but you'll need some real skill to beat me!" said josuke is a loud voice, dripping with hubris. Josuke then drew and Put one card face down, and one monster face down.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1* 
*Spoiler*: _ Face down defense_ 



Blast Sphere



*Spoiler*: __ 



Upstart Goblin



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Level Limit area B  
Magical Cylinder  
Metal Reflect Slime
Stealth Bird   




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Des Koala




*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




Other Guy's LP: 4000
Josuke's LP: 4000


----------



## Kenju (Jul 12, 2010)

"Going on the defense I see," Horokeu commented as he drew from his deck. "I set one card facedown," the placed a card into his spell/trap slot. "Then I'll summon Secret Guards of the Ice Barrier in attack mode," Horo summoned a white-haired boy with twin swords. "Though he won't be on the field for long, as I activate my Dewloren's effect. You see, by returning any number of face up cards to my hand, it's attack points increase by 500 for each. So now I return my Secret Guard and my Water Hazard to my hand, increasing my monster's attack to 3000," As two of his cards disappear, Dewloren begins to glow with power. 

"Here I go, Dewloren, attack her facedown monster!" the announced before Dewloren leaped at Tenshi's monster with it's claws. After that, he would end his turn.



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shadow Spell



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* 
Face-Up Attack
Dewloren, Tiger King of the Ice Barrier
(3000 until the end of the turn)2000/1400​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Crest of the Ice Barrier
Sacred Spirit of the Ice Barrier
Cryomancer of the Ice Barrier 




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Torrential Tribute
Salvage
Secret Guards of the Ice Barrier
Water Hazard



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Tenshi = 4000
Horokeu = 4000


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 12, 2010)

Drawing a card, Michael peered down at his hand. _He's left himself wide open. I'll get rid of his Helios, as it could give me trouble later in the game._ "I'll place one card down and then set a monster. Now I'll attack your Primordial with Vorse Raider and end my turn. Your Chiron is safe for now, but next turn he's finished."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Crush Card Virus


*Monster Card Zone 1
*Vorse Raider​
*Spell Card Zone 2
*The Dark Door*Monster Card Zone 2
*
*Spoiler*: _Face-down defense_ 



A Cat of Ill Omen



*Spell Card Zone 3
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Bribe


*Monster Card Zone  3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Soul Absorption




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Obsidian Dragon



*Spoiler*: _Removed  From  Play_ 



N/A




 Michael = 4000
Kinzey = 4000


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2010)

Goblin Attack Force switched to defense mode after it destroyed the face down Stealth Bird. Ending his turn his opponent drew up and remarked how anyone could play Heavy Storm, and that it'd take someone with real skill to beat him. After setting two cards he passed back to Kenneth.  "Aye lad. Skill is always needed." Kenneth agreed as he drew up his next card. 

 "Nao I'll Play Mystic Tomato in Attack mode." Kenneth says as he summons the grotesque monster. It stuck it's tongue out  as it laughed manically. Setting another card in his own back row he commands the Tomato to attack. The Blast Sphere stops the attack and then attaches to Kenneth's monster. Gritting his teeth Kenneth can only pass.  "Turn." 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hand
-Mirror Force
-Premature Burial

Spell/Trap
-Solemn Judgment
-Mystic Space Typhoon

Monster Zone
-GAF (Defense)
-Mystic Tomato

Grave Yard
-Graceful Charity
-Don Zaloog
-Goblin Attack Force
-Heavy Storm


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 13, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Soul Absorbtion*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Attack
Chiron the Mage​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raigeki Break


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



1x Spell Card




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Golden Homunculus, Dark Blade



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



((Your 3rd card was destroyed by Chiron))

Draws. Sets 1 card. Ends turn.

Kinzey: 4000

Michael: 4000


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2010)

Josuke ginned at the mans gritting teeth, this was sign that josuke was doing well. He drew a card and played Nurse Reficule the Fallen One, "This card makes it so that whenever you gain life points, you lose it instead. fun, isnt it." said josuke. "Now, reveal Face down trap card: Upstart Goblin! Because of Nurse Reficule the Fallen One's affect you lose 1000 life points, and I draw a card." Josuke then played one more card face down.



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1* Blast Sphere​Upstart Goblin
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Nurse Reficule the Fallen One
Defense Mode
1400/600​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit


 
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Level Limit area B  
Magical Cylinder  
Metal Reflect Slime
Stealth Bird   




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Des Koala




*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




Other Guy's LP: 3000
Josuke's LP: 4000


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2010)

Kenneth took the damage. The tally on his duel disk dropped from 4000 to 3000. Kenneth just shook his head as his opponent set another card to the field. He seemed confident as he passed. But as he did Kenneth activated one of his face down cards.  "Mystic Space Typhoon. Destroy Blast Sphere!" A typhoon of mystical energy springs forth and destroys the now equip card and sends it to the grave yard. Drawing up Kenneth smiles  "I'll Summon D.D. Warrior Lady in attack mode. Now I'll play Premature Burial and summon to the field Don Zaloog in attack mode." Kenneth says as his two cards hit the field. 

 "Nao I'll switch Goblin Attack Force back to attack mode and Attack your monster with Mystic Tomato." Kenneth says entering battle phase. The Tomato chuckles as it bounces forward striking the Nurse hard. With a scream she shatters and fades away.  "Nao I'll attack your life points directly with Goblin Attack force." Kenneth says as he commands his monster." 

(OOC: If you play your trap I'll counter with Solemn Judgment and then attack with the GAF again(since trying to play the trap causes a reset), then attack with D.D. Warrior Lady folllowed lastly by Don Zaloog discarding your last card. and inflicting 4700 points.)

Kenneth: 2200 LP
Josuke: 4000 LP


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hand
-Mirror Force

Spell/Trap
-Solemn Judgment
-Premature Burial 

Monster Zone
-GAF (Defense)
-Mystic Tomato
-D.D. Warrior Lady 
-Don Zaloog 

Grave Yard
-Graceful Charity
-Goblin Attack Force
-Heavy Storm 
-Mystic Space Typhoon


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 13, 2010)

A faint frown appeared across Michael's face. "You're going to regret doing that." He drew a card. "First I'll flip my Cat of Ill Omen up, activating its effect. It allows me to place one of my trap cards on top of my deck, and I know exactly which one I'll be getting. Now, I'll attack your Chiron with Vorse Raider and end my turn." _He may have gotten rid of one of my cards, but he'll never be ready for what I still have in store for him._


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Crush Card Virus



*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Vorse Raider​
*Spell Card Zone 2
*The Dark Door*Monster Card Zone 2
*A Cat of Ill Omen​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Soul Absorption




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Obsidian Dragon, Dimensional Fissure





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



Dark Bribe


​ 
 Michael = 4000
Kinzey = 4900


----------



## Gig (Jul 13, 2010)

John watched eagerly “He ran right into that one” he thought to himself as the Blast Shere attached to Mystic Tomato, he'd been watching now for the last few turns up to now it had been a decent duel but why didn't he attack the defense position Goblin attack force? 

“Maybe he wants GAF to attack again so that he can refect the attack with one of his face down traps” John only time would tell and it appeared to be the other guys turn

(Edit: OOC: Tad late there)


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2010)

As his monster attacked it destroyed her Harpie Girl. She said "Good shot... now lets see..." She draws one card into her hand and says "I now place a trap card face down and that will be it for my turn."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Soul Absorption *Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Facedown

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spellbinding Circle


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Harpie Lady (1)





*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Toon Alligator
Emergency Provisions
Skilled White Magician



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Tenshi 4000/4000
Horokeu 4000/4000


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Kenneth took the damage. The tally on his duel disk dropped from 4000 to 3000. Kenneth just shook his head as his opponent set another card to the field. He seemed confident as he passed. But as he did Kenneth activated one of his face down cards.  "Mystic Space Typhoon. Destroy Blast Sphere!" A typhoon of mystical energy springs forth and destroys the now equip card and sends it to the grave yard. Drawing up Kenneth smiles  "I'll Summon D.D. Warrior Lady in attack mode. Now I'll play Premature Burial and summon to the field Don Zaloog in attack mode." Kenneth says as his two cards hit the field.
> 
> "Nao I'll switch Goblin Attack Force back to attack mode and Attack your monster with Mystic Tomato." Kenneth says entering battle phase. The Tomato chuckles as it bounces forward striking the Nurse hard. With a scream she shatters and fades away.  "Nao I'll attack your life points directly with Goblin Attack force." Kenneth says as he commands his monster."
> 
> ...



Josuke activated his trap, Zoma the Spirit.

(OOC: I dont think you can discard your cards from your hands without a card affect. So Don Zaloog shouldnt have been summoned.)


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 13, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Soul Absorbtion*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raigeki Break


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



1x Spell Card




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Golden Homunculus



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



2x Monster Card
1x Spell Card



"I don't think so" Kinzey said. Just as Vorge attacked, Kinzey activated Raigeki Break. He removed from play Dark Blade to destroy Vorge, removing it from play as well (along with Raigeki Break) (+1500). Kinzey then Drew, it being his turn. Kinzey played his second Soul Absorption, then attacked A Cat of Ill Omen with Chiron, killing it (-1300)(+1000). End turn.

Kinzey: 7500

Michael: 2800


----------



## Kenju (Jul 13, 2010)

"My draw," with that he pulled a card from his deck. He looked a little delighted after seeing the card he drew. "Alright first I'll re-summon my Secret Guards of the Ice Barrier from last turn and place a card in my trap and spell zone," with those words, Secret Guards returned to the field with a set card behind him. "It may have 100 attack points, but don't underestimate it. Secret Guards of the Ice Barrier, attack!" Horo announced with Secret Guard leaping in the air with his twin katanas and slashing down at Tenshi. "Now Dewloren, Your turn!" the command allowed Dewloren to charge at Tenshi with it's claws.





*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shadow Spell



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Torrential Tribute



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* 
Face-Up Attack
Dewloren, Tiger King of the Ice Barrier
2000/1400​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*
Face-Up Attack Mode
Secret Guards of the Ice Barrier
100/1600​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Crest of the Ice Barrier
Sacred Spirit of the Ice Barrier
Cryomancer of the Ice Barrier 




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Salvage
Water Hazard
General Grunard of the Ice Barrier



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Tenshi = 1900
Horokeu = 4000


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 13, 2010)

"You know, I have to thank you for destroying my Cat of Ill Omen," Michael said, a toothy grin crawling across his face. "You just activated my trap - Crush Card Virus! First it infects your Chiron, and then it moves throughout your hand and your deck, destroying every monster with 1500 or more attack points. You may gain a considerable amount of Life Points but that's okay. So all in all, we should both be thanking each other." He drew his card as Kinzey's Chiron the Mage was quickly turned into a pile of mush on the ground, then placed it on his Duel Disk. "Now, I summon Obsidian Dragon in defense mode, then place one card face-down."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Defense mode
Obsidian Dragon​
*Spell Card Zone 2
*The Dark Door*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Virus Cannon



*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Soul Absorption




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dimensional Fissure





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



Dark Bribe
Vorse Raider
A Cat of Ill Omen
Crush Card Virus


​ 
 Michael = 2700
Kinzey = ?

_*At the beginning of your next turn, my Virus Cannon will activate, forcing you to discard 10 Spells from your deck, and since Macro Cosmos is in play they'll be removed from the game, gaining you LP._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2010)

The trap Card Zoma the Spirit was activated as the Goblin Attack Force attacked. With a grin Kenneth presses the button on the trap card he had set from turn one.  "I dennea think so this time lad." he says as he presses the button. With a blast of trumpets a bearded man appears with his left hand stretched out.  "Solemn Judgment!" Kenneth declares as sparks of energy ran around his body. His Life Points dropped form 2200 to 1100 as the Zoma the Spirit card was negated and destroyed.  "Half mah life points be ah lot tae pay. But I believe it wins me this duel." Kenneth says as the Goblin Attack Force stands there looking well. Stupid.

 "Nao Goblin Attack Force attack Directly for 2300!" Kenneth commands. The Goblin lunge forward and slam their clubs into Josuke. His life points flash red and fall from 4000 to 1700.  "Nao D.D., Attack him directly as well." Kenneth says. The Female warrior releases a battle cry as she slashes an invisible cut across Josuke's chest. With another red flash his life points drop to 200 as 1500 is deducted.  "Nao Don. Show him why your the leader of the Black Scorpions." Kenneth says with a smile he was gonna win with his favorite monster. The Don pulls a revolver from a holster and spins the barrel. Lining it up with Josuke  he pulls the hammer back and takes careful aim. Pulling the trigger the last of Josuke's life points shatters as a second shot from a quickly drawn second pistol shoots the last card in Josuke's hand. Don fades as the duel ends.  "Thit was ah good mach lad. Th' cards jus' feel in mah favor taeday. the Scot says as he walks up to his opponent.  "Can I buy ye ah drink laddy?" he asks as he holds his right had out to shake Josuke 's hand.


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> The trap Card Zoma the Spirit was activated as the Goblin Attack Force attacked. With a grin Kenneth presses the button on the trap card he had set from turn one.  "I dennea think so this time lad." he says as he presses the button. With a blast of trumpets a bearded man appears with his left hand stretched out.  "Solemn Judgment!" Kenneth declares as sparks of energy ran around his body. His Life Points dropped form 2200 to 1100 as the Zoma the Spirit card was negated and destroyed.  "Half mah life points be ah lot tae pay. But I believe it wins me this duel." Kenneth says as the Goblin Attack Force stands there looking well. Stupid.
> 
> "Nao Goblin Attack Force attack Directly for 2300!" Kenneth commands. The Goblin lunge forward and slam their clubs into Josuke. His life points flash red and fall from 4000 to 1700.  "Nao D.D., Attack him directly as well." Kenneth says. The Female warrior releases a battle cry as she slashes an invisible cut across Josuke's chest. With another red flash his life points drop to 200 as 1500 is deducted.  "Nao Don. Show him why your the leader of the Black Scorpions." Kenneth says with a smile he was gonna win with his favorite monster. The Don pulls a revolver from a holster and spins the barrel. Lining it up with Josuke  he pulls the hammer back and takes careful aim. Pulling the trigger the last of Josuke's life points shatters as a second shot form a quickly drawn second pistol shoots the last card in Josuke's hand. Don fades as the duel ends.  "Thit was ah good mach lad. Th' cards jus' feel in mah favor taeday. the Scot says as he walks up to his opponent.  "Can I buy ye ah drink laddy?" he asks as he holds his right had out to shake Josuke 's hand.



Josuke took the mans hand and shook it hard. "It _was_ a good duel, I enjoyed it." Said jotaro with a grin. "Ill also accept that drink you offered me, but not now, maybe a battle city." says josuke, he needed to edit his deck before doing anything.

"Nice meeting you, I'm Josuke By the way." he said, raising his thumbs in the thumbs up position. Josuke then popped open his case of duel monsters cards and began to edit his deck a little.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2010)

"Aye that sounds like a plan lad, name's Kenneth Mckibben of th' clan Mckibben." Kenneth says. He never knows why he dose that sometimes, maybe because he likes the first Highlander movie way too much. Pulling the rest of his cards from the duel disk he shuffles them back up before placing them back in the gauntlet. He was ready to play the other guy, what's his name with the children.  Or anyone else that was game that first duel had gotten his blood pumping and he was ready. No more then ready for another challenger.

As he waited for the other guy to get ready he sees another person, he guess that they had watched.  "Why dennea ya come over here and say hello instead o' mucking aboot in th' shadows?" Kenneth shouts.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2010)

After Horokeu's monster hit her she only had 1900 life points left. She smiled and said "Damn your good." She went to draw another card and then said "Now I activate my trap card, Spellbinding Circle to freeze your Dewloren. Now I summon a monster, facedown in defense mode. Then that will be all." She started to get nervous as she was losing now.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Soul Absorption *Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Position

*Spoiler*: __ 



Harpie Girl



*Spell Card Zone 2*
Spellbinding Circle*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​

*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Harpie Lady (1)





*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Toon Alligator
Emergency Provisions
Skilled White Magician



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Tenshi 1900/4000
Horokeu 4000/4000


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

Domino City. It was a big place, but not that big. Still, it was bustling with activity. Kaibacorp's battle city tournament has began, and as testament to his wealth the entire city was practically under Seto Kaiba's control.

For Reina, that really didn't matter. She was here for one thing and one thing alone: Rare cards.

"This city, this city this city this city...." She inhaled some air, taking in scents known only to her. "It smells so good, good good!" 

Many duels were happening all around her. While most were finished in a few turns, there was one duel that continued to be fought. 

"Heya!" She ran towards the due, stopping right next to a fellow spectator. "This duel smells soooo goood! Almost makes me want to play!"


----------



## Gig (Jul 13, 2010)

“I'd love to duel, after watching your awesome match but being a gentlemen and all ladies have to come first I hope you understand” John said with a smile as he turned away from Kennith “ok sister, I'm John Wattson from Manchester England remember the name because I'm going to beat you” John said as he placed his deck into his duel disk the disk lighting up and extending forward, “Since I'm a gentlemen I'll let you start”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2010)

"Aye lad, I'll hold ye tae it." Kenneth say with a large grin spread across his lips as he walked up to them. The other guy seemed busy with the kids with him, so Kenneth decided he wasn't going to be rude. When the fellow felt like dueling he'd let Kenneth know. He decided he was going to watch this one, he loved to scout opposition almost as much as he loved to drink and duel, not necessarily in that order mind you and sometimes at the same time. Folding his arms over his chest he rocked back and forth as the match started up.  "Dennea underestimate one another." he says slightly under his breath.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

Reina grinned. This man smelled of cards. Good cards. "I'll start. Draw!"

Hand: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Card Destruction, Brron Mad King of the Darkworld, Morphing Jar, Silva Warlord of the Darkworld, Sangan




It was a good hand, Reina thought. She could easily blitz through haf of his enemy's life points with it. But for now, she had to play safe.

"2 face downs, a monster and a trap!"

Field Zone​
Spell Card Zone 1​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Card Destruction



Monster Card Zone 1​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sangan, Face Down



Spell Card Zone 2​
Monster Card Zone 2​
Spell Card Zone 3​
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4​
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5​
Monster Card Zone 5​
Graveyard:


----------



## Kenju (Jul 13, 2010)

"Sorry, but you might need more than that to stop the cold," Horo commented after seeing her trap. "My move," he swiftly removed the top card from his deck and added it to his hand. "This will be a big move....but I guarantee that this will win me the duel,"  the duelist announced to her. "First, I'll activate Dewloren's effect to return a card to my hand in order for him to gain 500 attack points," Dewloren's power begins to grow as Secret Guards of the Ice Barrier return too his hand. "Next, I'll activate the card Salvage from my hand. Salvage allows me to return up to 2 Water monsters with less than 1500 attack points from my graveyard. So I return Cryomancer to my had," his move continues on with receiving the card.

"I'm not done yet, now I activate the spell card.....Magic Triangle of the Ice Barrier! By revealing 3 Ice Barrier monsters in my hand, I can destroy one of your cards!" Horo announced as he revealed; Secret Guards of the Ice Barrier, Cryomancer of the Ice Barrier and General Grunard of the Ice Barrier. "I chose your spell binding circle to be destroyed. Unleashing my Tiger King!" Dewloren breaks out of the circle and takes his stand. "But my Magic Triangles effect doesn't end there. You see...after your cards destruction..I an special summon one Ice Barrier monster from my hand. Now...bring order to the cold world...General Grunard of the Ice Barrier!!" his command brings forth a large man with blue armor and a large blue sword.

"Now I normal summon my Secret Guards of the Ice Barrier to the field," now for the third time, Secret Guard has been re-summoned. "I'm afraid the duel ends here, Tenshi. Now Dewloren, attack her facedown!" Dewloren swings his mighty cold claws as the facedown monster."And finally, Grunard! End this duel with Cold Order!" as Horo commanded, Grunard stabbed his mighty sword into the ground, sending ice geysers from the ground to attack Tenshi directly.




*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shadow Spell



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Face-Up Attack Mode
General Grunard of the Ice Barrier
2800/1000​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Torrential Tribute



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* 
Face-Up Attack
Dewloren, Tiger King of the Ice Barrier
2500/1400​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*
Face-Up Attack Mode
Secret Guards of the Ice Barrier
100/1600​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Crest of the Ice Barrier
Sacred Spirit of the Ice Barrier
Magic Triangle of the Ice Barrier
Salvage 




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Water Hazard
Cryomancer of the Ice Barrier



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Tenshi = 0
Horokeu = 4000


----------



## Gig (Jul 13, 2010)

Opening Hand

*Spoiler*: __ 



Quick Attack Scarecrow, Caius the Shadow Monarch, Light and Darkness Dragon, Brain Control, Mystical Space Typhoon, Pot of Greed




John's hand was rather good but he lacked 1 vital competent for his deck to work with this hand, with a smile he activated his mystical space typhoon, in an attempt to destroy  Reina's Trap, inserting the card into his duel disk he waited for a few seconds for her response. When she did nothing the magical vortex ripped towards Reina's set trap instantly destroying it “What a waste” John thought “it was a bluff oh well I can not activate my Pot of Greed with out worry. Following with his plan John activated his Pot of Greed and drew 2 fresh cards 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dupe Frog, Raiza the Storm Monarch




Hand (After playing Pot of Greed)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Quick Attack Scarecrow, Caius the Shadow Monarch, Light and Darkness Dragon, Brain Control, Dupe Frog, Raiza the Storm Monarch




I'll set 1 monster card and end my turn 
Monster Card Set

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dupe Frog


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2010)

She felt the cold blow of defeat. She then admitted "I lost... if only I was able to use my good cards, I could have taken you out in one turn, but instead they decided not to be at the top of my deck... well anyways good match." She put a smile on her face as she stuck out her hand for him to shake. She thought _'I do need to get more practice under my belt, but how am I supposed to do that if the cards I draw are not the ones I need...'_ 

She thought about this for a moment and then said "Thank you for the match and I hope I will see you in the tournament." She then ran off back into the crowds of the city. She thought _'It's a good thing that we were in that alleyway because I don't know how I would take it if someone saw me lose that badly.'_ She continued to walk forward and when she was walking on a street she saw that a duel was in progress (Kinzey's and Micheal's). She thought _'Minus well wait for this to end, I want to challenge one of them once they are done.'_


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

The loss of card destruction was a sobering one for Reina. She was going to use that card to initiate a blitz against her enemy, but with it gone she would need to use another target. 

"Not bad. But I can still win! Draw!"

Hand: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark World Dealings, Brron Mad King of the Darkworld, Morphing Jar, Silva Warlord of the Darkworld,




Excellent. This new card will help. 

"I activate a spell card! Dark World Dealings!"

A shadowy beast emerged from the card, holding a card in its massive arms. "With this card, we both must draw 1 card, then discard another!" 

She drew 1 card from her deck, looked at it, and grinned. Just what she needed. Quickly she discarded the card she drew. 

"I just discard Broww, Huntsman of the Darkworld! When he's discarded, I can draw 1 card!" 

She drew another card from her deck. Not exactly what she had in mind, but it will do. "I summon Bronn, Mad King of the Dark World, in attack position! In addition, I flip summon my face-down monster card, Sangan!"

2 Creatures, a chained demon in ruined robes, and a 3eyed furball with fangs, appeared on the field. 

"Bronn, attack the facedown! Sangan, direct attack!"

Hand:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Morphing Jar, Silva, Warlord of the Darkworld, card of safe return




Field Zone​
Spell Card Zone 1​
Monster Card Zone 1​Sangan 1000/500
Spell Card Zone 2​
Monster Card Zone 2​
Bronn, Mad King of the Dark World. 1800/300

Spell Card Zone 3​
Monster Card Zone 3​
Spell Card Zone 4​
Monster Card Zone 4​
Spell Card Zone 5​
Monster Card Zone 5​
Graveyard: Card Destruction
Dark World Dealings.
Broww, Huntsman of the Darkworld


----------



## Gig (Jul 13, 2010)

“John smiled you won't be attacking directly Bronn is incapible of destroying my Dupe Frog with its 2000 DEF points” John replied, so now it is my turn “DRAW” hand swiped the card from the top of his deck and he looked at it 

“Another one already ? I just discarded one of these from the Dark World Dealings oh well, I activate Brain Control and I choose to take control of your Bronn Mad King of Dark world,” As he said that a giant hands formed above bronn and snatched him bringing him john's side of the field,  

“Now I will Tribute your Bronn mad king of Dark World and My Dupe Frog to summon my most powerful monster” As he said the 2 monster transformed into energy shooting into the air while swirling closer together before combing into 1 creature.

“Behold my most creature LIGHT AND DARKNESS DRAGON!!” descending down to the duel area the huge half white, half black dragon landed one of it's wings was angelic while the other was a demonic like wing it was an impressive monster almost on par with the legendary Blue Eye White Dragon in strength. 

*ATK 2800, DEF 2400*
“Now Light and Darkness Dragon destroy Sangan” as he ordered the Dragon attack firing a spiral of light and dark energy towards completely eradicating the small triclopes. 

*Life Points *John = 3200
Reina = 2000
Light and Darkness Dragon ATK and DEF
ATK 2300, DEF 1900
“Did I forget to mention my Light and Darkness Dragon automatically negates all monster, effects, spells and traps at the small cost of 500 attack and defense points so Sangan destruction won't help” John pointed out “Unfortunately its a double edged sword as it also negates my own Monsters effects, spells and traps, I end my turn”

Hand 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thestalos Firestrom Monarch, Caius Shadow Monarch, Raiza Storm Monarch, Quick Attack Scarecrow, 



Graveyard
Mystical Space Typhoon
Pot of Greed 
Thestalos Firestrom Monarch 
Brain Control
Dupe Frog


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 13, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Soul Absorbtion*Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defence

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pitch Black Dragon



*Spell Card Zone 2*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Soul Absorbtion*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



1x Spell Card




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



N/A



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



18x Monster Cards
8x Spell Cards



"Sorry" Kinzey smiled sadly. "I only had 7 spells left". He then drew. He Set the monster and ended his turn, unable to do anything else.

Kinzey: 30,500

Michael: 2700


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 13, 2010)

"Well, well, well," Michael said,  drawing another card. "That's a lot of monsters  and spells rendered useless, Kinzey. But don't worry, you'll never have  to deal with this deck again. I'll be using a different deck entirely  in the tournament. Now, I'll simply summon Barrier Statue of the Abyss  in defense mode. Now you can't special summon any non-Dark attribute monsters  as long as he's on the field. Let's see if you can win this duel."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster  Card Zone 1
*Defense mode
Obsidian Dragon​
*Spell Card Zone 2
*The Dark Door*Monster Card Zone 2*
Defense mode
Barrier Statue of the Abyss​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Soul Absorption




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dimensional Fissure





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



Dark Bribe
Vorse Raider
A Cat of Ill Omen
Crush Card Virus
Virus Cannon


​ 
 Michael = 2700
Kinzey = 30,500


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

This was bad. Her field was completely obliterated, and she was down to half her lifepoints. Reina needed to change her predicament now. "This is bad...but I still smell victory! Draw!" 

She drew one card, and added it to her hand. It seemed like fate didn't want her to lose just yet. 

"First, I activate a spell card! Card of Safe Return!" 

A floating pair of arms appeared on the field, but were destroyed at once. Light and Darkness Dragon's attack decreased by 500 points as a result.


Things were getting better and better. "I remove 3 fiends from my graveyard to summon the best monster I have! Come, Dark Necrofear!"

A humanoid creature rose from the darkness, a ruined marionette clenched in its arms. " Lastly, I set a facedown monster card on the field!" 

"And now, attack! Dark Necrofear, attack Light and Darkness dragon!" 

Tendrils of darkness wrapped around light and darkness dragon, consuming it utterly.  

LP: 2000
Enemy LP: 2800

Hand: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sillva, Warlord of the Dark World




Field:
Monster Cardsark Necrofear,facedown monster

Spell and Trap Cards: 

Grave: Card Destruction
Dark World Dealings


Remove From Play: Bronn, Mad King of the Dark world
Sangan
Broww, Huntsman of the Dark World

"But first!" She pointed to the graveyard. "Let's your monster's effect! Who'll you summon, I wonder?"


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 13, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Soul Absorbtion*Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defence

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pitch Black Dragon



*Spell Card Zone 2*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Soul Absorbtion*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
Graverobber's Retribution*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



1x Spell Card




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



N/A



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



18x Monster Cards
8x Spell Cards



Draws. Plays Graverobber's Retribution. Ends turn.

Kinzey: 30,500

Michael: 2700


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 13, 2010)

Michael drew his card. "Too bad. That would've worked had I not drawn this card!" As Michael placed a spell card in the slot beneath his Obsidian Dragon, heavy winds started abruptly and blew away every spell and trap card on the field. "Heavy Storm obliterated all of your precious spell cards and Macro Cosmos. Now I'll end my turn."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster  Card Zone 1*
Defense mode
Obsidian Dragon​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Defense mode
Barrier Statue of the Abyss​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Soul Absorption
Heavy Storm




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dimensional Fissure





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



Dark Bribe
Vorse Raider
A Cat of Ill Omen
Crush Card Virus
Virus Cannon


​ 
 Michael = 2700
Kinzey = 30,500


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 13, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defence

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pitch Black Dragon



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



1x Spell Card




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



N/A



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



18x Monster Cards
10x Spell Cards
2 trap cards



Draws. Plays D.D. Dynamite (-1500). Ends turn.

Kinzey: 30,500

Michael: 1200


----------



## Gig (Jul 13, 2010)

"Good move I had hoped my Light and Darkness Dragon would have caused more damage but you recovered well, anyway I'll use my Light and Darknesses effect to revive my Dupe Frog in defense mode” as he said that Dupe Frog reappeared on the field in face up defence 

ATK 100, DEF 2000

“Now please continue with your turn”


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 13, 2010)

Michael drew his card again and sighed a little as D.D. Dynamite took  more Life Points away from him. _He's got so many Life Points, this  could take a long time. His deck thrives off of my strategy, the same as  mine..._ "Alright. I summon Caius the  Shadow Monarch by sacrificing Obsidian Dragon. With Caius's effect, I  can remove from play 1 card and if it's a Dark attribute monster you  take 1000 points of damage. I choose your face-down monster!"  Caius formed a raging ball of black fury between its hands and shot it  at Kinzey's face-down monster, destroying it. "Pitch-Dark  Dragon, huh? That's a Dark monster, so 1000 of your Life Points are now  gone. I know it's not much, but it'll be worth it in the long run. Now  I'll attack you directly with Caius and end my turn."


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Monster  Card Zone 1*
Caius the Shadow Monarch​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Defense mode
Barrier Statue of the Abyss​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone   3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Soul Absorption
Heavy Storm
Obsidian Dragon




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dimensional Fissure





*Spoiler*: _Removed  From   Play_ 



Dark Bribe
Vorse Raider
A Cat of Ill Omen
Crush Card Virus
Virus Cannon


​ 
 Michael = 1200
Kinzey = 27,100


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 13, 2010)

*Monster Card Zone 1*
Caius the Shadow Monarch

*Monster Card Zone 2*
Golden Homunculus

*Monster Card Zone 3*
Golden Homunculus

*Monster Card Zone 4*
Divine Knight Ishzark

*Monster Card Zone 5*
Kycoo the Ghost Destroyer


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



1x Spell Card





*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



14x Monster Cards
11x Spell Cards
2x trap cards



Draws. Kinzey smiled at his good fortune. "Well...aren't I lucky? I suppose it wasn't that unlikely to get it; I only have like 15 cards left. Anyway, I play Return from the Different Dimension. By paying half my Life Points, I can special summon as many monsters that have been removed from play as possible this turn". Choosing his five cards, Kinzey played them. His Caius attacked his opponents, destroying both, and because of the cards removed from play, one Homunculus dealt 9600 damage.

Kinzey: 13,550

Michael: -8400


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 13, 2010)

Michael didn't say anything as he lost, just turned and left the scene. He had just lost twice in a row, but things were good. _Instead of using a completely broken deck, I should I use something pretty weak. I know exactly what to use now. Oh, this is going to be good. Nobody will expect what I have in store for them in the tournament. I'm a changed man thanks to the two guys I dueled. Power means nothing to me anymore. It's just about having fun and being respectful, and I was nothing of the sort just 10 minutes ago. I'm sorry to everybody I hurt. I'm going to make things right now!_

He arrived at the tenement, entering his apartment and plopping down on the couch. He took his deck out of his holder, grabbed a Zippo from the floor, and began burning the cards to ashes, a smile across his peachy face. Things were going to change from now on, and he was happy about that. He was no longer a cruel man.

|
|
|​
A week had passed and it was time for the Battle City tournament. Domino was crowded with hundreds of people, most of them foreigners just there for the tournament. The starting day was a hot one, reaching almost into the 100s of degrees. Vendors were open on almost every street, selling over-priced mini-fans and beverages, as well as the regular shops that had jacked up their prices to compete with the surge in customers.

Fireworks of every color burst in the cloudless sky above Domino, signaling that the tournament was about to begin. What seemed like an army of duelists marched out of their homes and straight into the center of the city. A humongous KaibaCorp blimp floated above the city, a large television screen on the side of it.

"Greetings, duelists. Welcome to Battle City," said Seto Kaiba from the screen on the blimp. "It's time to put your dueling skills to the test. I hope none of you entered my tournament looking for friendly competition. Battle City's going to be an all-out war. Before my Battle City tournament begins, I thought I'd let you all know what you're in for, in case you want to back out now. Let's begin with my new Duel Disks. Everyone who I decided was good enough to enter received one. With it, you can duel anytime anywhere. And they contain a tracking chip that allows me to watch every move you make. Next, let's talk about the most important tournament rule. The loser of each duel is required to fork over their rarest card to the winner. If you don't have the guts to risk losing your precious cards, then I suggest you forfeit now. And anyone who's foolish enough can challenge me to a duel, because I'll also be competing in this tournament. But don't get your hopes up, because I intend to win, and there's one duelist out there I can't wait to defeat. Everything I just said and more can be found in my tournament rulebook. Just remember, only one player can win and claim the title of number 1 duelist in the world. Now get ready, duelists - LET THE TOURNAMENT BEGIN!!" The screen went off as everybody cheered and prepared to start dueling.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

The advantage quickly went back to Reina in the flash of a turn. From the looks of things it was end game right here, but if Reina knew anything about duel monsters it was that victory can swing to anyone's side. 

"Thanks! I thought I was done for there, but don't think I'm out of tricks yet!"


LP: 2000
LP: 2800

"That's it for my turn! Now it's yours!"


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 13, 2010)

Kinzey stood in the Domino central plaza, an overpriced coca-cola in his hand The area was jam packed, everyone looking up in the sky at the Kaibacorp blimp. Battle City would start soon, and everyone was eagerly anticipating it. Duel areas had been designated, and Kinzey was at the head of the line for one, ready to be one of the first to duel in an official battle. He was ready, and now, all he had to do, was wait.


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2010)

Josuke, after revamping his deck for a week, stood at domino city plaza, exited for thi tournament to have finally started. Josuke then noticed a person that he had dueled a wekk previous. Being the kind person he was, he thought about how strong that person was instead of how badly he beat him. 

Josuke then proceeded to walk up to the person, _I think his name was kinsey_, thought josuke to himself while stroking his imaginary goatee. He then walked up to Kinzey and asked him the burning question, "_In a place like this, its good to have allies, and after dueling you, I relized that you are strong. Will you travel with me until we have to face each other in the finals?_" said josuke with a serious face. _Please say YES!_ thought josuke in his head.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 13, 2010)

Kinzey turned to the guy that was addressing him. "Josuke, was it?" he asked. "Sure, I'll team up with you, if only to get a rematch eventually. Just let me have this match first and we can go".

Turning back, he looked across the duel field to see who his opponent was. But no one was lining up across from him; in fact, he was the only one lined up here.

Looking around, Kinzey called to a white-haired kid walking by (Bakura). "Hey! You want a duel?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2010)

One Week later~

Kenneth sat in the plaza as the rich boy made his remarks.  "Aye here's tae ye, ye pompous rich bastard." Kenneth says as he holds a Vodka on the rocks in the air. Then drinking the beverage hole he places the glass on the table. The ice clanks noisily as the ice clangs around. With belch he scratches his chest as he stretches the other arm out. Looking to his left he see the boy that he had dueled a week ago, the cards were kind to him that day. But who was to say what the tournament held in store for this hard drinking, foul mouth straight to the point Scot. With a bit of a grin he stands up and walks toward Josuke.  "Hey, Josuke it' be ye. How are ye doin'?" Kenneth asks as he walks up to the two, the other Kenneth didn't recognize, but if they were throwing in as allies, maybe he could throw in too. Kenneth's hand control played well with Josuke 's burn.


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Kinzey turned to the guy that was addressing him. "Josuke, was it?" he asked. "Sure, I'll team up with you, if only to get a rematch eventually. Just let me have this match first and we can go".
> 
> Turning back, he looked across the duel field to see who his opponent was. But no one was lining up across from him; in fact, he was the only one lined up here.
> 
> Looking around, Kinzey called to a white-haired kid walking by (Bakura). "Hey! You want a duel?"



Bakura noticed a blond haired man call out to him, asking him for a duel. _Another shrimp, I guess I could humor him a little, maybe take his locator card_ thought bakura while making an evil grin where kinzey couldnt see. He then quickly turned around as not to look suspicious, "Hi, I'm bakura, I only just now started dueling. Please go easy on me. you can even have the first turn!" Faked bakura while smiling. 





Chaos Theory said:


> One Week later~
> 
> Kenneth sat in the plaza as the rich boy made his remarks.  "Aye here's tae ye, ye pompous rich bastard." Kenneth says as he holds a Vodka on the rocks in the air. Then drinking the beverage hole he places the glass on the table. The ice clanks noisily as the ice clangs around. With belch he scratches his chest as he stretches the other arm out. Looking to his left he see the boy that he had dueled a week ago, the cards were kind to him that day. But who was to say what the tournament held in store for this hard drinking, foul mouth straight to the point Scot. With a bit of a grin he stands up and walks toward Josuke.  "Hey, Josuke it' be ye. How are ye doin'?" Kenneth asks as he walks up to the two, the other Kenneth didn't recognize, but if they were throwing in as allies, maybe he could throw in too. Kenneth's hand control played well with Josuke 's burn.



Josuke turned around to see the man he had dueled a week earlier, knneth. "Hey, whats up. I just teamed up with Kinzey over there, would you like to join us as well?" Asked josuke. He then took a seat on the edge of a fountain to watch kinzey's duel.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2010)

"Aye, it's always good to have ah friend or tae in situations like this." Kenneth says as he too sets on the fountain by Josuke. Folding his arms over his chest his eyes narrow on Kinzy who had challenged a character with powder white hair. He looked like a shrimp and acted like a wimp. Hell Kenneth was about to comment on Kaiba allowing newbies into his Battle City Tourney, but a foreboding feeling fell over Kenneth as he looked the boy over, there was something defiantly not right about this guy.  "Cùm do chù ri leigeadh." (Hold back your dog till the deer falls.) Kenneth says as the deer, Bakura, may be more then he seems.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 14, 2010)

"Ok," Kinzey smiled, "But I'm not going easy on ya!"


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Faceup attack
D.D. Survivor​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Divine Knight Ishzark, Kycoo the Ghost Destroyer, Chiron The Mage



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws 5 cards. Plays Macro Cosmos and special summons Helios - The Primordial Sun in defence mode. Summons D.D. Survivor in faceup attack mode and ends turn.


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1* 
*Spoiler*: _ Face down defense_ 



Sangan


The Dark Door
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Spiritualistic Medium



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Destiny Board  


 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Goblin Zombie
The Earl of Demise






*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A




Bakura draws and sets one monster and 2 cards face down, then plays the dark door. (OOC: Bakuras deck freaking sucks, are all cannon characters decks like this!? )

Kinzey LP: 4000
Bakura LP: 4000


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Royal Surrender


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Faceup attack
D.D. Survivor​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Divine Knight Ishzark, Kycoo the Ghost Destroyer, Chiron The Mage



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws. Sets a card. Summons Chiron The Mage in faceup attack mode, and attacks your facedown monster with it (1800 attack). Ends turn after attack.


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Goblin Zombie


The Dark Door
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Spiritualistic Medium



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​Destiny Board                                   
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Goblin Zombie
The Earl of Demise
Spiritualism





*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



BAkura draws, plays a monster face down. FLips up destiny board. end turn

Kinzey LP: 4000
Bakura LP: 4000


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Royal Surrender


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Faceup attack
D.D. Survivor​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Faceup attack
Chiron The Mage​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*
Faceup Attack
Kycoo the Ghost Destroyer


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Divine Knight Ishzark



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Soul Release



((Could you add the monster Chiron killed to the removed from play area?))

Draws. Activates Chiron's effect, removing Soul Release from play, to do the same to The Dark Door. Summons Kycoo the Ghost Destroyer in faceup attack mode. D.D. Survivor attacks your facedown monster, and both Chiron The Mage and Kycoo the Ghost Destroyer attack you directly (-3600). Ends turn.

Kinzey: 4000
Bakura: 400


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Spiritualistic Medium



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​Destiny Board                                   
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Goblin Zombie
The Earl of Demise
Spiritualism
Dark Spirit of the Silent





*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Goblin Zombie
Sangan
Dark Door



With no more monsters to play, Bakura clenched his teeth, "End turn..."

Kinzey LP: 4000
Bakura LP: 400


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Royal Surrender


*Monster Card Zone 2*
Faceup attack
D.D. Survivor​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Faceup attack
Chiron The Mage​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*
Faceup Attack
Kycoo the Ghost Destroyer


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Divine Knight Ishzark



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Soul Release



Draws. Uses Harpy Feather Duster to destroy all your spells and traps, and attacks with D.D. Survivor. End duel.

Kinzey: 4000
Bakura: -1400

Kinzey walks over to Bakura and shakes his hand. "Good game. I hate to ask you this, but...I'll take my locator card and Ante". Though Kinzey said "ask", it was clear it wasn't a question.


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

Bakura pimped slapped Kinzey as hard as possible, then he did it again, and again. Until kinzey was red all over, "Fine, here, take it, its yours!" Yelled bakura as he have away his favorite card and locator card. He then stormed out of the city.

On his way out, he was run over by a rapist and taken captive for six months. Later a big news story was made about his release, but he was no longer himself, he was crazy.  

------

Josuke then walked up to kinzey, clearly impressed by his dueling skill. "You know how yo said you wanted a re-match, lets do it, right here, right now. Do you mind if I go first?" said josuke with his battle face on.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 14, 2010)

Kinzey picked up Bakura's Ante card and Locator Card off the ground, not blaming him for his reaction. If he'd been knocked out of the tourny in his first duel, he would've been pissed as well.

Turning to Josuke, Kinzey said "Sure, but like last time, only a practice duel. I don't want to get the fuck slapped out of me again".


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: _ Face down defense_ 



Blast Sphere



*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime 



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Lava Golem
Trap Booster
Rain of Mercy 




​
Josuke plays 2 cards face down and sets one monster.

Kinzey LP: 4000
Josuke LP: 4000


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D. Dynamite


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Attack
Dark Blade​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Macro Cosmos


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bottomless Trap Hole


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A


[/RIGHT]


*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Zure Knight of Dark World



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws 6 cards. Sets 3 cards. Activates Harpie's Feather Duster to destroy all spell and trap cards on Josuke's side of the field. Summons Dark Blade and attacks your facedown monster. Ends turn.

Kinzey: 4000
Josuke: 4000


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*Blast Sphere​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rain of Mercy



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Metal Reflect Slime
 Zoma the Spirit




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Lava Golem
Trap Booster




​
Harpies feather duster annoyed Josuke to no end, but he was still happy. "You fell for it, Blast sphere will attach to your monster and destroy it during your standby phase, and the attack of the monster it destroyed will be infliched on your life points!" said josuke in triumph. He sets 2 cards and ends his turn. (OOC: ill continue in the morning)

Kinzey LP: 4000
Josuke LP: 4000

Whats left in my deck (So ill be able to copy and paste int he morning.)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Blast Sphere 
Blast Sphere
Lava Golem
Lava Golem
Marshmallon
Nurse Reficule the Fallen One
Nurse Reficule the Fallen One
Nurse Reficule the Fallen One 
Stealth Bird
Stealth Bird
Stealth Bird
Prime Material Dragon
Prime Material Dragon
Level Limit - Area B
Lightning Vortex
Lightning Vortex
Rain of Mercy
Rain of Mercy
Soul Taker
Soul Taker
Swords of Revealing Light
Upstart Goblin
Monster Reborn
Soul Exchange
Soul Exchange
Bad Reaction to Simochi
Bad Reaction to Simochi
Bad Reaction to Simochi
Gift Card
Gift Card
Gravity Bind
Magic Cylinder
Metal Reflect Slime 
Metal Reflect Slime 
The Paths of Destiny 
The Paths of Destiny 
Zoma the Spirit 
Zoma the Spirit
Bottomless Trap Hole
Bottomless Trap Hole
Solemn Judgment


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D. Dynamite


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Attack
Zure Knight of Dark World​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 2*
Faceup defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bottomless Trap Hole


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D.R. - Different Dimension Reincarnation


*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



N/A



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



1x Monster



Kinzey activates Macro Cosmos during Josuke's draw phase, summoning Helios - The Primordial Sun in defence.

Draws. Dark Blade and Blast Sphere are removed from play (-1800). Sets 1 card. He summons Zure Knight of Dark World and attacks you directly (-1800). Ends turn.

Kinzey: 2200
Josuke: 2200


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 14, 2010)

Drake sighed. The tournament had already started. He needed to get 5 more locater cards but first he wanted to try out his deck in a practice duel. He needed to work out the kinks annd stuff though he thought his deck was good. He picked up his favorite card.He'd win with this baby.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2010)

Kenneth watched as the due unfolded. The kid with white hair quickly got on the receiving end of a beating and it wasn't looking all that good for the pup.  In a little over six tuns the duels were over and the white haired boy had lost. In a spit of anger, followed by a flurry of slaps, he dropped his rarest card, Destiny Board, and his locater card to ground. Leaving Kinzey in a bit of a stupor. On his way around the corner he is seemingly hit by a car and drug off.

@.@'

 "Thit was rather anticlimactic." Kenneth said as sweat formed on his brow.  "Did anywan git th' plate oof thit hit and snatch?" he added with another bit of concern. One would think that this place would have been policed a bit better then that. Oh well Ken thinks as he turns to watch the current duel with Kinzey and Josuke. This was to be a practice round.


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*Lava Golem (On your side of the field)​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rain of Mercy



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime   


 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Metal Reflect Slime
 Zoma the Spirit




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 





Trap Booster





*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Blast Sphere



Josuke draws and sets one card face down. He then uses  affect to tribute both of kinzeys monsters to special summon it on his side of the field. Turn end.


Kinzey LP: 2200
Josuke LP: 2200


*Spoiler*: _ Deck_ 



Blast Sphere 
Blast Sphere
Lava Golem
Lava Golem
Marshmallon
Nurse Reficule the Fallen One
Nurse Reficule the Fallen One
Nurse Reficule the Fallen One 
Stealth Bird
Stealth Bird
Stealth Bird
Prime Material Dragon
Prime Material Dragon
Level Limit - Area B
Lightning Vortex
Lightning Vortex
Rain of Mercy
Rain of Mercy
Soul Taker
Soul Taker
Swords of Revealing Light
Upstart Goblin
Monster Reborn
Soul Exchange
Soul Exchange
Bad Reaction to Simochi
Bad Reaction to Simochi
Bad Reaction to Simochi
Gift Card
Gift Card
Gravity Bind
Magic Cylinder
Metal Reflect Slime 
The Paths of Destiny 
The Paths of Destiny 
Zoma the Spirit 
Zoma the Spirit
Bottomless Trap Hole
Bottomless Trap Hole
Solemn Judgment


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D. Dynamite


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Faceup Attack
Lava Golem​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bottomless Trap Hole


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



D.D.R. - Different Dimension Reincarnation


*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



N/A



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



1x Monster



Kinzey grimaced as Lava Golem sucked away his life points. Still, it was a powerful card, and he wasn't going to let it go to waste. He wondered why his oppoenent would leave himself so open to attacks, when lava golem would let him be finished off...

Then Kinzey remembered his first duel with Joseke. he had almost killed him on multiple occasions with those damn trap monsters, and he probably had one now! It could only be the third card, as he hadn't used the first or second to defend himself. And if it could stand up to Lava Golem, Kinzey doubted that any of his cards could easily do the same. Lava Golem, though it killed him, was probably his safest bet.

Draws. Kinzey smiled. Plays Harpie's Feather Duster to destroy all of Josuke's spells and traps. Attacks with Lava Golem, dealing 3000 damage. End duel.

Kinzey: 1200
Josuke: -800


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2010)

_Good thing it was a practice duel_ thought james to himself. Last time he had beaten Kinzey, so he hadnt expected kinzey to beat him like this. "Well, on second thought, I dont think ill be traveling with you guys, I would rather duel you again!" said josuke with a smile.

He then looked around the plaza for someone else to face.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 15, 2010)

Kinzey nodded. "Yeah, I'll duel you again some time".

Wandering around, Kinzey looked for someone else to duel. Spying a scrawny kid with green hair, he called "Hey! Want a duel?"


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2010)

"Sure kid! Ill duel you..." said wevil before cracking small evil grin, then laughing a bit. "In fact! I'm so nice, that I'll let you go first!" Wevil then shuffled his deck and shoved it in the duel disk. and let Kiaba's new monster hologram things fly out of the disk and to the side.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bottomless Trap Hole


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-up Attack
Dark Blade​
*Spell Card Zone 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Macro Cosmos


*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Grand Convergence, Graverobber's Retribution



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws 5 cards. Sets 2. Summons Dark Blade in attack mode. Ends turn.


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kiseitai



*Spoiler*: __ 



Light of Intervention



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



DNA Surgery



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




Multiplication of Ants
1x Insect Imitation
Multiplication of Ants








*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Wevil sets one monster and plays 2 cards face down.


Kinzey LP: 4000
Wevil LP: 4000


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bottomless Trap Hole


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-up Attack
Dark Blade​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 2*
Face-down Defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Grand Convergence
Graverobber's Retribution
Divine Knight Ishzark



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws. Activates Macros Cosmos to summon Helios - The Primordial Sun in facedown defense. Attacks your facedown monster with Dark Blade. Ends turn.


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1* Army ant (defense mode)​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Light of Intervention



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



DNA Surgery



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




1x Insect Imitation
Multiplication of Ants







*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Pinch Hopper
Multiplication of Ants



Plays pitch hopper, and then uses multiplication of ants to sacrifice it and get 2 army ant tokens in defense position.  

"Card you destroyed will make me gain life points every turn to half the attack points of the monster you destroyed!" yelled wevil as he laughed maniacally. (Note: the destroyed monster acts as an equip card.) 


Kinzey LP: 4000
Wevil LP: 4000


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bottomless Trap Hole


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-up Attack
Dark Blade​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 2*
Face-up Defence
Helios - The Primordial Sun​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*
Face-up Attack
D.D.M. - Different Dimension Master​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Grand Convergence
Graverobber's Retribution
Divine Knight Ishzark



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws. Sacrifices Dark Blade to summon D.D.M. - Different Dimension Master. Uses his effect, discarding Grand Convergence, to special summon Dark Blade. Both attack your ant tokens. End turn.


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1* Army ant (defense mode)​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Light of Intervention



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*Army ant (defense mode)​
*Spoiler*: __ 



DNA Surgery



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




1x Insect Imitation








*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Pinch Hopper
2x Multiplication of Ants



Wevil plays insect solders of the sky, and sacrifices it with multiplication of ants too get two more ant tokens. Turn end.


Kinzey LP: 4000
Wevil LP: 4000

deck

*Spoiler*: __ 



1x Insect Queen
1x Insect Princess
1x Aztekipede, the Worm Warrior
1x Howling Insect
1x Gokipon
2x Arsenal Bug
Arsenal Bug
2x Parasite Paracide
Parasite Paracide
1x Gigaplant
2x Cockroach Knight
\Cockroach Knight
1x Millennium Scorpion
1x Prickle Fairy
1x Anti-Aircraft Flower
Multiplication of Ants
2x Jade Insect Whistle
Jade Insect Whistle
2x Insect Barrier
Insect Barrier
1x Axe of Despair
1x Double Summon
2x Inferno Reckless Summon
Inferno Reckless Summon
1x Ojama Trio
DNA Surgery
DNA Surgery
1x Ultimate Offering
1x Flying Kamakiri #2
1x Soldier Ant
1x Cocoon of Evolution
1x Flying Kamakiri #1
1x Insect Soldiers of the Sky
1x Larvae Moth
1x Leghul
1x Perfectly Ultimate Great Moth
1x Petit Moth


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bottomless Trap Hole


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-up Attack
Dark Blade​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 2*
Face-up Attack
Divine Knight Ishzark​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Graverobber's Retribution


*Monster Card Zone 3*
Face-up Attack
D.D.M. - Different Dimension Master​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Archfiend Soldier



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws. Sets a card. Sacrifices Helios - The Primordial Sun to summon Divine Knight Ishzark in attack mode. Dark Blade and D.D.M. - Different Dimension Master destroy your ant tokens, and Divine Knight Ishzark attacks you directly (-2300). ends turn.

Kinzey: 4000
Weevil: 1700


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Light of Intervention



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



DNA Surgery



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​ 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




1x Insect Imitation








*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Pinch Hopper
2x Multiplication of Ants



Wevil does nothing, end turn.


Kinzey LP: 4000
Wevil LP: 1700

deck

*Spoiler*: __ 



1x Insect Queen
1x Insect Princess
1x Aztekipede, the Worm Warrior
1x Howling Insect
1x Gokipon
2x Arsenal Bug
Arsenal Bug
2x Parasite Paracide
Parasite Paracide
1x Gigaplant
2x Cockroach Knight
\Cockroach Knight
1x Millennium Scorpion
1x Prickle Fairy
1x Anti-Aircraft Flower
Multiplication of Ants
2x Jade Insect Whistle
Jade Insect Whistle
2x Insect Barrier
Insect Barrier
1x Axe of Despair
1x Double Summon
2x Inferno Reckless Summon
Inferno Reckless Summon
1x Ojama Trio
DNA Surgery
DNA Surgery
1x Ultimate Offering
1x Flying Kamakiri #2
1x Soldier Ant
1x Cocoon of Evolution
1x Flying Kamakiri #1
1x Insect Soldiers of the Sky
1x Larvae Moth
1x Leghul
1x Perfectly Ultimate Great Moth
1x Petit Moth





_OOC: I need to go to bed now. Wevil's deck would be good if I drew the right hand, but I didnt  I'll hold you to your promise of dueling josuke as rex raptor._


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bottomless Trap Hole


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-up Attack
Dark Blade​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Macro Cosmos*Monster Card Zone 2*
Face-up Attack
Divine Knight Ishzark​
*Spell Card Zone 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Graverobber's Retribution


*Monster Card Zone 3*
Face-up Attack
D.D.M. - Different Dimension Master​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Archfiend Soldier
Soul Absorption



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws. Attacks with Divine Knight Ishzark.

Kinzey: 4000
Weevil: -600

(OOC: Yeah, I'll duel you as Rexx tomorrow. Also, don't immediately kill off Weevil, lets say that him, Rexx, and Mako each have 2 locator cards).


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 15, 2010)

Drake walked around looking for a duelist. After a while he decided to go to the plaza. He was sure to find one there. He was right after looking around he saw a person who looked like a duelist.
"Hey would you like to Duel?" he said emotionessly.


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2010)

Josuke, frustrated with his loss, began to look around domino city plaza. He took in how vast it was, he then looked for an opponnet. Josuke ran all around everywherelooking for someone to fight, eventually he found someone. "Hey there would you like to du--" then the scrawny little guy turned around, "Holy sh-t! you're rex raptor! would you mind dueling me?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2010)

"Alright Lad, ye convinced meh. How 'bout we make this ah practice round?" Kenneth asks as he stands and pulls his deck out. After shuffling up and sliding them into the duel disk he turned to the boy that had walked up.  "I'll let ye go first." he says.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 15, 2010)

"Alright Lets Duel!" Drake said as he drew five cards and put a monster facedown.


*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*Face-Down
*Spoiler*: __ 



Harpy Ladie's Brother



*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
​

*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




-Tytannial, Princess of Camellias
-Earthquake
-Cyber Sheild
-Copy Plant



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A


"Your turn."


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2010)

Wevil, haveing lot so badly to kinzey, collapsed in a puddle of tears.Wevils tears eventually turned into a small steam, going down hill; everybody was laughing at him. "Please, take my locator card! BUT JUST DONT BOTHER ME AGAIN!" wailed wevil as he dropped his locator card and insect queen.

After this, wevil decided to run off into the city to get some nachos. Becaue food = happiness.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2010)

"Alright, then it's brought tae me." Kenneth says as he draws his five cards plus his supplemental.

-Destiny Hero: Disk Commander
-Wabaku 
-Forced Back 
-Yubel-Terror Incarnate 
-Graceful Charity 
-Mystic Tomato 

 "Alright I'll start mah turn by playing Graceful Charity." Kenneth says as he plays the card down. After a second, and no response, an angel appears and drops three cards on the field. Kenneth then Draws three more cards. 

-Creature Swap
-Yubel the Ultimate Nightmare 
-Don Zaloog

After adding the cards to his hand he picks two to send to the grave yard. 

-Yubel- Terror Incarnate
-Yubel- Ultimate Nightmare

 "Now, I'll summon Mystic Tomato in attack mode." Kenneth says as he summons the Tomamto.  "Nao I play Creature Swap." Still no response. Kenneth walked over to his opponent and gave him his Tomato for his face down card. As Kenneth walked back a holographic set of arrows spun in place. Looking at the card he decides to flip it.  "I summon Harpy Ladies Brother in attack." Kenneth says with a grin.  "Nao attack the Mystic Tomato! Kenneth Orders. In a burst the Harpy Man attacks the Tomato causing it to explode. -400 to the life points. His opponent drops to 3600.  "Nao to activate mah Tomato's effect! I summon from mah deck Don Zaloog!" Kenneth says a his deck lights up.

In a flash the Don is on the Field.  "Nao Don Zaloog, direct attack!" Kenneth says as his monster pulls his pistol up. -Bang!- -1400 and his opponent drops to  2200 LPs. A second pistol is drawn as the Don shoots the a random card out of his opponent's hand.  "With Don Zaloog's effect I discard the card he shot out of your hand. And then I'll set  one card face down. End." Kenneth says as he place one card in the spell/trap zone



*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Forced Back


 Harpy Ladies Brother 1800 At
k.​*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​ Don Zaloog 1400 atk​*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*​
*Deck*
N/A
*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Graceful Charity, Yubel-Terror Incarnate, Yubel-Ultimate Nightmare, Creature Swap, Mystic Tomato




*Spoiler*: __ 



-Don Zaloog 
-Wabaku 
-Destiny Hero-Disk Commander 



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 15, 2010)

Kinzey nodded, picking up Weevil's locator card and Insect Queen. With that he walked off from the plaza, content with today's winnings. He began heading back to his home, intent on getting a good night's sleep and an early start.

The regional duel champion grinned, happy that someone finally recognized his greatness. "Sup kid. That's right, it's I, the great Rexx Raptor. I'd rather not crush your chances so early on, but if you insist, I'd be glad to take your locator card".


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2010)

"Good" said josuke, "Ill go first!" Josuke then proceeded to activate his duel disk and raw five cards, "I play 3 cards face down and set one monster! end turn!"


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Blast Sphere 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Upstart Goblin



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit  


 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 





Blast Sphere
Rain of Mercy
Lava Golem







​



Josuke LP: 4000
Rex LP: 4000

deck


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown defence

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ballon Lizard



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Super-Ancient Dinobeast
Two-Headed King Rex
Giant Rex
Luster Dragon
Black Tyranno



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws 6 cards. Sets 1 monster. Ends turn.

Rexx: 4000
Joseke: 4000


----------



## Candy (Jul 16, 2010)

Draws, plays one crad face down. turn end.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Blast Sphere 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Upstart Goblin



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit  


 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime 



*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 





Blast Sphere
Rain of Mercy
Lava Golem







​



Josuke LP: 4000
Rex LP: 4000

deck


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown defence
1 counter

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ballon Lizard



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Face-Up Attack
Giant Rex​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Super-Ancient Dinobeast
Two-Headed King Rex
Luster Dragon
Black Tyranno
Super Conductor Tyranno



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws. Places 1 counter on his facedown monster. Summons Giant Rex. Ends turn.

Rexx: 4000
Joseke: 4000


----------



## Candy (Jul 16, 2010)

Draw, USe lava golem and sacrifice both of Rexx's monsters to summon lava golem on his side of the feild.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Blast Sphere 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Blast Sphere


 ​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Upstart Goblin



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit  


 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime 



*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*

Lava Golem ------> Your side


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 





Rain of Mercy








​



Josuke LP: 4000
Rex LP: 4000

deck


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-Up Attack
Cyber Dragon​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Super-Ancient Dinobeast
Two-Headed King Rex
Luster Dragon
Black Tyranno
Super Conductor Tyranno



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



You take 400 damage from Balloon Lizard's destruction.

Draws. (-1000). Sacrifices Lave Golem to summon Cyber Dragon. Attacks your monster card zone 1 monster.

Rexx: 3000
Joseke: 3600


----------



## Candy (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Blast Sphere


​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Upstart Goblin



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit  


 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime 



*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


Blast Sphere -------> Cyber dragon



*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 





Rain of Mercy
Trap Booster







​
Blast sphere attaches to cyber dragon as an equip card.

Draw, end turn.





Josuke LP: 4000
Rex LP: 4000

deck


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Big Evolution Pill


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-Up Attack
Two-Headed King Rex​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Super-Ancient Dinobeast
Two-Headed King Rex
Luster Dragon
Black Tyranno
Super Conductor Tyranno



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Rexx: 900
Joseke: 3600

Draws. Cyber Dragon is destroyed (-2100). Sets 1 card. Summons Two-Headed King Rex in attack mode. Ends turn.


----------



## Candy (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Blast Sphere


​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Upstart Goblin



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit  


 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime 



*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*






*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 





Rain of Mercy
Trap Booster
The Paths of Destiny  






​

Draws, end turn.



Josuke LP: 4000
Rex LP: 4000

deck


----------



## Gig (Jul 16, 2010)

“I'll take my turn then” John said as hedrew his next card “Another Light and Darkness Dragon” John said with a smile as he showed the card he drew to Rei “Luckily for you I can't summon it at the moment instead I'm going to Tribute my Dupe Frog that I just revived to summon for Caius the shadow Monarch” dupe frog again turned into energy and blasted into the air, and in its place hovered a cloaked figure. 

“Now Caius remove Dark Necrofear from the game with your effect” opening a vortex between his hands Caius launched the singularity at Dark Necrofear instantly removing it from the game and causing 1000 points of damage to Reina, “Now Caius attack and destroy her face down monster” pointing his finger towards the face down monster Caius blasted a bolt of Dark energy towards the monster. 

Reina: 1000 LP
John : 2800 LP

(OOC: I'm ending my turn after the attack if the monster is destroyed or not)


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Big Evolution Pill*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-Up Attack
Super Conductor Tyranno​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Super-Ancient Dinobeast
Luster Dragon
Black Tyranno
Super Conductor Tyranno
Ultra Evolution Pill



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Rexx: 900
Joseke: 3600

Draws. Sacrifices Two-Headed King Rex to activate Big Evolution Pill. Summons Super Conductor Tyranno in attack mode. Ends turn.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Kinzey nodded, picking up Weevil's locator card and Insect Queen. With that he walked off from the plaza, content with today's winnings. He began heading back to his home, intent on getting a good night's sleep and an early start.



Tenshi watched the person walk away after winning the duel and receiving the locator card. She didn't really understand why she was following him, just that he seemed to be a pretty good duelist. She was standing behind a building in the plaza at the time when he started to leave, it seemed that he was rather happy with himself as he started to walk towards her direction. When he walked past her it seemed like he didn't notice her but she could have been mistaking. She then said "Hello... I think they said your name is Kinzey correct? My name is Tenshi, and it is nice to meet you." She said with a smile on her face, waiting to see if he would respond to her before asking him to a duel.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 17, 2010)

Kinzey faced the girl that was addressing him. Apparently her name was Tenshi; Kinzey briefly recalled seeing her watching him during one of his practice duels a week ago. "Hey there Tenshi" he greeted, laughing. "You're right my name _is _Kinzey. I must say, you're pretty cute". He looked up at the sky, seeing the setting sun in the distance, and his chivalrous instincts kicked in. "Say, do you want me to walk you home? The streets of battle city can get dangerous at times, and I don't mind".


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2010)

He talked to her, saying that he was Kinzey, and that she was cute. She blushed a little but tilted her face down to hide it. He continued to say that it was dangerous at times, and he didn't mind walking her home. She looked back up and said "Umm... sure, I would be happy for you to walk me home. Thanks." She smiled a little, but felt unsatisfied with herself, before she started to walk she said "Actually I came here asking if you wanted to duel, but if it is to late then I understand if you want to do it some other time."


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 17, 2010)

"A duel?" Kinzey asked, arching his eyebrows. "I suppose so, but only a practice duel, as neither outcome appeals to me; if I won, then that's two people I'd of knocked out today. And if you won, my day would end on a sour note. So, who'll go first?"


----------



## Candy (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



N/A


*Field Card Zone*
N/A​
*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gift Card



*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*Blast Sphere​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Upstart Goblin



*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3* ​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoma the Spirit  


 
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Metal Reflect Slime 



*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*
*Lightning Vortex*





*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 




Rain of Mercy 




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 






Trap Booster
The Paths of Destiny  







​

Josuke draws and plays lighting vortex, (discards Rain of mercy) he then flips up blast sphere and attacks Rexx for game.



Josuke LP: 3600
Rex LP: 0000

deck


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2010)

She nodded her head slightly and said "Yes, a practice duel." She smiled and said "Oh, you can go first, I don't mind. Also before we start the duel, should we just do it here, or somewhere else? Obviously you don't really care if your deck is shown now, but not many people have seen mine, so would it be okay with you if we went to somewhere less crowded?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2010)

The situation turned against Reina once again. This time her Dark Necrofear was removed from play, so she couldn't activate its lethal effect against John. What's worse is that her life points is down to a thousand points. 

But the fight wasn't about to end yet. "Sorry, but what you destroyed was my morphing jar!" 

The face down monster appeared, manifesting itself as a jar with something grinning inside it. It was destroyed at once, but that was alright. "And now it's effect activates! We both now have to discard our hands and draw 5 new cards!"

Reina sent the last card in her hand to the graveyard, but it wasn't going to stay there long. A silver-armored demon appeared on the field, a saber in its wicked hands. "And guess what? the card I discarded was Sillva, Warlord of the Dark World, who gets special summoned if he's discarded and sent to the graveyard!" (2300/1300)

Hand

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kahkki-Guerrila of the Dark World, Goldd-Wu-Lord of the Dark World, Fabled Raven, Mirage of Nightmare, Dark World Dealings


----------



## Gig (Jul 17, 2010)

“Morphing jar curses” Discarding his hand John drew a new hand “Not what I wanted but it will do it looks like it's your turn”

Hand

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gorz Emissary of Darkness, Substitoiad x3, Enemy Controller


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2010)

It was Reina's turn now. She drew a card from her deck, and added it to her hand. Not that useful, but she had everything she needed in her hand right now anyway. 

"First, I activate my spell card, Dark World dealings!"

Reina drew a card once again, then discarded another from her hand. "The card I just discarded was Kahkki, Guerrila of the dark world! He has a special effect that lets him destroy one monster on the field when he's discarded!" 

A barrel-shaped fiend appeared behind Caius, a dagger in his hand. Kahkki stabbed Caius in the neck, destroying him before he too returned to the graveyard. 

"I summon Broww, Huntsman of the Dark World!" 

Another of Reina's fiends appeared, this time a demonic archer. 

"And with no monsters to protect you, you're finished! Sillva, Broww, attack!"

An arrow was launched out of Broww's bow, while Sillva charged towards John to cut him down with his saber.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 17, 2010)

"Dang." Drake said as he drew a card. I play Harpy Lady in attack mode. Then i equip cyber sheild which raises her attack by 500 points to 1800. Now attack Harpy Lady.


*Spoiler*: _Extra Deck_ 



Black Rose Dragon





*Spell Card Zone 1**Monster Card Zone 1*
Harpy Lady​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Mystic Tomatoe




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 




-Tytannial, Princess of Camellias
-Rose Warrior of Revenge(this is from my next draw. i drew early by mistake)



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 17, 2010)

"Well I can admit defeat" Rexx sneered. He tossed Joseke his rarest card and a locator card, then stalked off.

"This'll work" Kinzey said, entering a nearby alley.

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raigeki Break


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-Up Attack
D.D. Survivor​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



D.D. Dynamite
Chiron The Mage
Kycoo the Ghost Destroyer



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws 5 cards. Sets a card. Summons D.D. Survivor in attack mode. Ends turn.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2010)

kinzey said:


> "This'll work" Kinzey said, entering a nearby alley.



She said "Yes this will do... Like I said, you can make the first move." She got out her duel disk and strapped it on.


*Spell Card Zone 1*
Soul Absorption*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dark Magician Girl
Emergency Provisions
A Wind Beat of Giant Dragon
Delta Crow - Anti Reverse



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



I draw 5 cards, then I place Soul Absorption faceup in attack mode, then I end my turn.


----------



## Candy (Jul 17, 2010)

Josuke grinned and took his locator card with glee, _Easy win_ he thought while walking deeper into the city.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raigeki Break


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-Up Attack
D.D. Survivor​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Face-Up Attack
Zure Knight of Dark World​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



D.D. Dynamite
Chiron The Mage
Kycoo the Ghost Destroyer



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws. Summons Zure Knight of Dark World. Attacks you with both (-3600) Ends turn.

Kinzey: 4000
Tenshi: 400


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2010)

She laughed after seeing her life points drop down to 400. She thought _"Damn.. am I an idiot, I saw how this guy dueled and I challenged him anyways, and of course my luck has me draw bad cards... this is so not amusing, and I am guessing my next card will be worthless as well."_ She picked up one card and looked at it. She sighed and said "Now, I summon one card in defense mode, and that ends my turn."

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Soul Absorption*Monster Card Zone 1*
Facedown Defense 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Harpie Girl


​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dark Magician Girl
Emergency Provisions
A Wind Beat of Giant Dragon
Delta Crow - Anti Reverse



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Tenshi: 400
Kinzey: 4000


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raigeki Break


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-Up Attack
D.D. Survivor​
*Spell Card Zone 2**Monster Card Zone 2*
Face-Up Attack
Zure Knight of Dark World​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



D.D. Dynamite
Chiron The Mage
Kycoo the Ghost Destroyer
Return from the Different Dimension



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws. Attacks your facedown card with D.D. Survivor and attacks you with Zure Knight of Dark World. End duet.

Kinzey: 4000
Tenshi: -1400


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2010)

After defeating her Harpie Girl he attacked her remaining life points and ended the game. She then laughed a little and said "I would say good game, but I did completely horrible. I always have bad luck on the draw and the cards I drew were not good at all, I do need to change my deck because I keep picking my bad cards instead of my good cards so... yeah. Well anyways, I would still be happy if you were to walk me home." She unstrapped her duel disk and smiled.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 17, 2010)

Kinzey smiled back at her. "I'm actually a bit sad that you didn't get a good hand. I wanted to see your deck. I bet you're a great duelist, you just had bad luck drawing, is all". He continued walking with her down the street. "Sooooo...which way is your home?"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 18, 2010)

She hummed quietly and said "Oh well, actually my real house is outside of the city. I am just currently staying in a hotel for now while I am in this city. It is actually just a few blocks down to the right, but thanks anyways." They continued walking down and said "Actually... to tell you the truth I have never had any luck drawing good cards, you know if my luck doesn't change then I will lose automatically." She laughed a little to herself and looked at his face, she just looked and then looked back down at the ground. She laughed to herself again and said "You know, you are pretty much wasting your time on a stranger but you don't seem to mind. If I were in your place then I probably wouldn't do the same, so thanks." She smiled as they were approaching the last few blocks to her Hotel.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 18, 2010)

"Just visiting for the tournament, hmm? I myself live here. It's pretty nice. Noisy though".

Kinzey waved off her fears. "I'm sure you'll do great". He patted her head confidently. "It's ok, I don't mind helping people. And I won't pretend that the fact that you're a pretty girl didn't influence my generosity" Kinzey laughed.

"Well, this is it" Kinzey said, eyeing the hotel. "Hey Tenshi, let me ask you something; would you like to team up with me? I've been looking for a partner, and I bet you'd be wonderful. What do you say?" he looked at her hopefully.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 18, 2010)

"Actually, I might move here, but for now I am living at this hotel." She continued to smile as he said that he doesn't mind helping people, and that her being a beautiful girl influenced his choice. She blushed a little, but hid her face to show it,

When they arrived he asked that he had been looking for a partner in dueling and was wondering if she would be that partner. She blushed again and said "Sure, I would love to partner up with you. Well, it was nice seeing you." She was about to give him a hug good bye but thought it was a little much. She then opened the door to the hotel and waved to him as she entered.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 18, 2010)

Kinzey walked away from Tenshi's hotel whistling merrily. Half his locator cards and a partner in one day? Yeah, he was doing good. So, he would return to his apartment and tomorrow he would continue. Heck, maybe he'd get the rest of his locator cards tomorrow he thought, grinning.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 18, 2010)

Draco walked down the street, his usual scowl on his face. He was looking for someone to challenge. Most everyone had already been in at least one or two duels by now. Unfortunately for Draco, he hadn't had the luck of running into someone yet, that is until now. One of the other participants was walking directly in his direction. *Finally....something I can feast on* the two walked towards each other


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 18, 2010)

Kinzey saw the other duelist, but ignored him. Bakura, Joseke, Weevil, Tenshi...he'd dueled enough and won enough today. He just walked past him, continuing to whistle, not giving him a second glance.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 18, 2010)

As kinzey was about to walk past Draco, he stopped him by grabbing his shoulder. *Did you really think you could just walk past me like that?* he squeezed kinzey's shoulder *I think I deserve a little more respect than that* he pushed kinzey by his shoulder, causing him to take a step back and to be face to face with Draco


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 18, 2010)

"Sorry," Kinzey shrugged. "I don't respect assholes". He quickly ducked around Draco, walking on and continuing his whistling.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 18, 2010)

*Then I'll make you respect me* he took out his deck and duel disk *I challenge you to a duel. Or are you too much of a coward to face me?*


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 19, 2010)

Kinzey sighed. There was no way out of this, was there? "Fine, I'll duel you, but only a practice duel".

*Spell Card Zone 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Graverobber's Retribution


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-Up Attack
Dark Blade​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Dimensional Fissure *Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Harpy Feather Duster
Pitch Black Dragon
Soul Release



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Draws 6 cards. Summons Dark Blade in attack mode. Sets 1 card. Plays Dimensional Fissure. Ends Turn.


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 19, 2010)

Michael had been sitting the entire tournament out, stuck in a deep depression. He wanted to duel but he couldn't use his favorite card so he didn't have the inspiration to. Finally he decided he might as well do something in the tournament, even if it meant destroying it and its participants. At first he wanted to be evil, then he changed his mind and wanted to help people, now he wanted to be evil once again. He scowered the streets, looking for fresh meat to duel.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 19, 2010)

*I draw* Draco looked at his hand, showing no emotion except the angry scowl he always seemed to have on. *First, I summon Red-Eyes Wyvern in attack mode. Next, by removing my Red-Eyes Wyvern from play, I'm able to special summon...Red-Eyes Darkness Metal Dragon!!!!!!!* the air around them swirled violently as the massive beast rose, letting out a large roar *Next, by using REDMD's effect, I am able to special summon one Dragon-type monster from my hand or graveyard. So let me reintroduce you to my Red-Eyes Wyvern* he lays the card down from his hand, and Red-Eyes Wyvern appears *Next, I'll active Reload and send my remaining two cards back into my deck so I can draw two new ones* he replaces the two cards, shuffles his deck, and then draws two cards *Next, I set one card face down. Now, REDMD! Attack his Dark Blade!* the beast reared back as a massive blast formed at its mouth and launched at Dark Blade. The image of Dark Blade shattered as the attack exploded when it connected. The dust around them swirled for a moment *And finally, REW will attack your life points directly!!* the dragon took flight and slashed at Kinzey, dealing its damage *I end my turn*

2800-1800=-1000
Direct ATK=-1800

kinzey= 1200

Draco = 4000


*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakuretsu Armor


*Monster Card Zone 1*
Face-Up Attack
Red-Eyes Darkness Metal Dragon​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Face-Up Attack
Red-Eyes Wyvern​
*Spell Card Zone 3**Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4**Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Dragon's Rage



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



Reload
Red-Eyes Wyvern


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 19, 2010)

Kinzey, about to make his move, looked down at his watch. "Shit it's getting late, I gotta go, sorry!" He sped of before his opponent knew what hit him, heading for his father's cardshop, and the apartment he rented above it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 19, 2010)

His opponent didn't seem to happy with the card he drew, but that was how it was sometimes. Pulling a card from is hand his Opponent summoned a Harpie Lady to the field. Kenneth's left eyebrow arched, if he was summoning a Harpie, Weaker then the brother, then he had something else planned too. Pressing the button behind the Forced Back Kenneth speaks up.  "I dennea think so lad, Forced Back!" Marcus says as the face of his counter trap appeared. With a scream a vortex of wind picked up around the Harpie Lady causing her image to shrink to a ball of light and rocket back to the boy's hand. Pulling the Harpie from the field the boy sighs as he ends his turn.  "Draw." Kenneth says as he pulled the next card from his deck. 

-Yata Garasu.

Placing the card in his hand he summoned the Don Zaloog from his hand.  "Alright, Hapries Brother and Don Zaloog, attack!" Kenneth commands. With a grunt both monsters take off crossing paths several times before the Brother's Claw came down across his owner's chest. -1800. 600 LP left. *Bam!Bam!Bam!* the Don fired three times hitting his opponent in the chest once -1400 and the other two hit his deck as he sent two cards to the graveyard. LP -800 the holograms vanish as the duels end.  "Sorry tae see yer deck copped oot." Kenneth says as he walks up and offers his hand in friendship.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 20, 2010)

Drake sighed then smiled accepting the Kenneth's hand."I didn't have the luck of the draw and i still need to improve my deck." he said. He didn't get a chance to summon his ace and favorite monster."Thank you soo much for dueling with me in practice." he said as he smiled.


----------



## nimbus2000 (Sep 13, 2011)

As Asher looked up at Kaiba he thought"Man what a snide jerk." "Oh well could be worse at least I've got Blue Eyes White Dragon with me."  He walked to the yugioh store and handed the clerk his deck. "Wow nice deck would you sell it"?  "No not for all the money in the world." "Oh well here's your battle disck." He walked out of the store and put his deck in the disk. Then he walked to the New Domino Plaza and spotted a kid in an alley. "Want a practice duel?"


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 21, 2011)

(*OOC*: Is this still going on? I know this should go into the OOC/signup thread, but the link doesn't seem to work and I can't find the thread. I would like to join, but are we unable to use cards and mechanics that are from later than Battle City (i.e. Syncro and Xyz summoning?))


----------



## nimbus2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

Marco is any body there


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 27, 2011)

*"Hey, if you want to duel, let's do it. But let's play with 8000 life points, just to spice things up."* Tojikomeru smirked at his opponent. This will be interesting. I wonder if he can force me to use..."it."

I'll go first.

I Draw. 

I place 5 cards in my Spell/Trap Zones and end my Turn.

Your move.


*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tikki Curse


*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tikki Curse



*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tikki Soul


*Monster Card Zone 3*​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Spirit Barrier


*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Starlight Road


*Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



N/A




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Tikki Soul



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Now, what will you do?


----------



## nimbus2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok draw I'll start out by playimg my heavy storm magic card. Now I'll play advanced ritual art to ritual summon black luster solider by discarding a blue eyes white dragon. Now card rebord to summon back blue eyeys white dragon. I'll set a face down. and now Directly atack his life points Blue eyes white dragon!


----------



## nimbus2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

End turn your move!


----------



## Baroxio (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry, but one of my face down cards was ""  which allows me to negate (and destroy) the effect of a card that destroys 2 or more of my cards. It also allows me to special summon a Stardust Dragon from my Extra Deck, which I will summon in Defense Mode. (ATK:2500/ DEF: 2000)

I will also activate three of my other face down cards:

2 Tikki Curses, and one Tikki Soul! These are trap monsters which allow me to play them on the field as Monsters.

My 2 Tikki Curses (ATK:1800/DEF:1000) are in Attack Mode, and my Tikki Soul (ATK:1000/DEF:1800) is in defensive mode.

I have one Facedown card remaining. It is still your turn, and your battle phase hasn't started yet.

*Spell Card Zone 1*
Tikki Curse
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Tikki Curse (ATK:1800/DEF:1000)​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Tikki Curse
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Tikki Curse (ATK:1800/DEF:1000)​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Tikki Soul
*Monster Card Zone 3*
Tikki Soul(ATK:1000/DEF:1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Spirit Barrier


*Monster Card Zone 4*
Stardust Dragon(ATK:2500/ DEF: 2000​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Starlight Road




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Tikki Soul



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A


----------



## nimbus2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok I'll play a magic card Blue Eyes White Burst Stream. Wich allows me to destory all spell and trap on the feild  but my blue eyes can't battle this turn. So now Black Luster solider destroy stardust dragon!


----------



## nimbus2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

Your turn! (by the way how do you do that thing that shows your card zones and hand?)


----------



## Baroxio (Jan 4, 2012)

A.) It's a Spoiler Tag, i.e. type "[" + "SPOILER" + "]" before whatever you want to Spoiler tag, and then close it with "[" + "/" + "SPOILER" + "]" without the quotes and without the spaces and of course without the plus signs. 

They are there for a reason, primarily to add legitimacy and some touch of realism to the game to prevent players from always having the right card for any scenario. At the same time however, it is expected that you do not look at your opponent's spoiler tags, as that would technically be cheating.

B.) "" Actually has the effect of destroying all of the opponent's monsters, not spell and trap cards. You're thinking of ""

C.) Regardless of the above, the effect of my "" activates whenever you try to destroy one of my cards through any sort of Spell, Trap or Monster Effect. Not only is the effect negated, but the card itself is destroyed (Your Burst Stream of Destruction in this case). At the same time, Stardust Dragon is sent to the graveyard until the End Phase of this turn.

You can still Attack with Black Luster Soldier and Blue Eyes White Dragon though (The magic card's effect was negated, allowing you to attack anyway), but you cannot target Stardust Dragon (it's in the Graveyard until essentially my turn), you have no more cards face down and your hand is empty.

Your available targets are my 2 Tikki Curses in ATK mode (1800/1000) and my Tikki Soul in Defense Mode: (1000/1800).


----------



## nimbus2000 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok Black Luster Solider attack Tikki Curse! And Blue Eyes White Dragon attack his other Tikki Curse ! Your turn end phase.


----------



## Baroxio (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you very much for activating The Effect of my ""

When Tikki Curse is on the field, any time another trap monster battles with the opponent's monster, I can destroy the opponent's monster after Damage Calculation.

However, I will take no damage from this battle because I activate my final trap card: "!" This card allows me to take no battle damage from any battles as long as I have monsters on the field.

And while your Black Luster Soldier would normally destroy my Tikki Curse, thanks to the effect of my ", I can re-Set any Trap Monster destroyed by battle or effect back into my Spell/Trap card zone, and I can activate it again next turn. 

Luckily for you however, Tikki Curse's ability only works on OTHER trap monsters, so while Black Luster Soldier is sent to the graveyard, your Blue Eyes White Dragon is safe. For now. 

But my Tikki Curses, and my Stardust Dragon will return to my field next turn. You won't be safe for long.

*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tikki Curse


*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tikki Curse



*Monster Card Zone 2*​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Tikki Soul*Monster Card Zone 3*
Tikki Soul (1000/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
Spirit Barrier*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Starlight Road
*Stardust Dragon*




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Tikki Soul



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Now, what will you do?


----------



## Baroxio (Jan 5, 2012)

Actually, there's not much you can do. Your turn is over. 

Stardust Dragon returns to my field.

I draw! 

I once again activate my Tikki Curses.

With them and Spirit Barrier on the field, I can attack your Blue Eyes White Dragon with one of my Tikki Curses! Thanks to the other Tikki Curse, your Blue Eyes is destroyed, but thanks to Spirit Barrier I take no damage. And due to Tikki Soul, I can simply set my Tikki Curse again on the field rather than destroying it. 

This allows me to attack you directly with Tikki Soul, my second Tikki Curse, and Stardust Dragon, for a combined damage total of 5300 (1000 + 1800 + 2500) damage points. Since we're playing with 8000 life points, you have 2700 life points left. 

It's not impossible to beat, but my Tikki Trap lockdown is pretty strong. I wonder what you will do with no monsters on the field and no cards in your hands.

*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tikki Curse


*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Tikki Curse
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Tikki Curse (1800/1000)​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Tikki Soul*Monster Card Zone 3*
Tikki Soul (1000/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
Spirit Barrier*Monster Card Zone 4*
Stardust Dragon (2500/2000)​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Starlight Road




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Tikki Soul
Uria, Lord of Searing Flames



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A


----------



## nimbus2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

Too bad you set off my facedown trap Mirror Force now all your atack position monsters are destoried. (you now only have tikki spirit)


----------



## nimbus2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok my turn draw! Ok I'll start out by playing pot of greed. Wich allows me to draw 2 cards.Now I'l activeate the ability of Thunder Dragon I send it to the grave to draw 2 more dragons. Now I'll activeate Palmerization to send my Thunder Dragons to the grave to fusion summon My Twin Headed Thunder Dragon. Now attack Tikki Curse! End turn!


----------



## Baroxio (Jan 6, 2012)

A.) The Cards you played in your first turn are as follows:
1.) Heavy Storm
2.) Advanced Ritual Art 
3.) Black Luster Soldier
4.) Blue Eyes White Dragon
5.) Monster Reborn

That matches the 5 cards you had in your hand. But you also drew one card, and you indeed have already played it:

6.) Burst Stream of Destruction

So from where did you get Mirror Force? 

B.) Even allowing that mishap, you seem to have forgotten about my Stardust Dragon, which allows me to negate and destroy a card that destroys my cards, at the cost of sending Stardust Dragon to the Graveyard. So while Stardust Dragon is gone, my other monsters are safe, and the Tiki Trap Lockdown continues.

The major difference is, that instead of taking 5300 life points, the turn only took 2800 life points.

My field is as follows:


*Spell Card Zone 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tikki Curse


*Monster Card Zone 1*​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Tikki Curse
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Tikki Curse (1800/1000)​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Tikki Soul*Monster Card Zone 3*
Tikki Soul (1000/1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
Spirit Barrier*Monster Card Zone 4*​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Starlight Road
*Stardust Dragon*




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Tikki Soul
Uria, Lord of Searing Flames



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A



Want to try those actions again?


----------



## nimbus2000 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ya sorryso no mosters on the feild for me just forget about mirror force. I'll still activeate pot of greed to draw to cards arter my drawthis time though ill lay down a face down and end my turn


----------



## Baroxio (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay, so my Stardust Dragon is still on the field.

I draw, and reactivate my Tikki Curse!

I use my Tikki Curse to attack your facedown monster! Thanks to the effect of my other Tikki Curse, while your monster gets to use it's flip effect if it has one, it will be destroyed by effect, not by battle, so lets hope your set monster isn't one that activates it's effect from being "destroyed by battle," shall we?

With Stardust Dragon, Tiki Soul, and my last Tiki Curse, that's another 5300 points of damage, or game. Even if you use an effect that destroys my monsters and I tribute Stardust Dragon to negate it, that's still 2800 points of damage from Tiki Soul and my last Tikki Curse, and from last turn you only have 2700 life points.

There are a few things you could do to last longer though. I wonder what 2 cards you drew...


*Spell Card Zone 1*
Tikki Curse
*Monster Card Zone 1*
Tikki Curse (ATK:1800/DEF:1000)​
*Spell Card Zone 2*
Tikki Curse
*Monster Card Zone 2*
Tikki Curse (ATK:1800/DEF:1000)​
*Spell Card Zone 3*
Tikki Soul
*Monster Card Zone 3*
Tikki Soul(ATK:1000/DEF:1800)​
*Spell Card Zone 4*
Spirit Barrier*Monster Card Zone 4*
Stardust Dragon(ATK:2500/ DEF: 2000​
*Spell Card Zone 5**Monster Card Zone 5*


*Spoiler*: _Graveyard_ 



Starlight Road




*Spoiler*: _Hand_ 



Tikki Soul
Uria, Lord of Searing Flames
Imperial Customs



*Spoiler*: _Removed From Play_ 



N/A


----------



## nimbus2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

(Ok for starters Im going to incorperate a few cards that I made. Since you have more life points I hope you dont mind) My face down monster was Man Eater Bug but as you said Star Dust Dragon negates its effect. So my turn I draw now I activate my magic card Reverse Transaction wich gives me all the life points I lost in this duel! I play Harpies Feather Duster then I play  Total Recal wich means I draw and you do the same until we have five cards in my hand yes! Now I play Heavy Storm so you dont have a star dust dragon to protect your cards! Now I summon Cyber Harpie!  I also equip it with A Lucky Iron Axeand a Shadow Nail attack directly Cyber Harpie. End turn.


----------

